# New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1?)



## LEDdicted (Mar 8, 2008)

I stumbled across this while looking for info on the Q-100. T11
See first picture in first post. Is this something only for China?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

Good find! The T11 looks really nice. They seem to have corrected the complaints people said about the T1. The switch on this protrudes quite a bit and the tailcap isn't jagged like the T1. The clip also looks nicer and easier to remove as well. 
I would LOVE one of those TI LOD or the SS L1!!! Talk about sweet looking.


----------



## LEDdicted (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

Fenix has the Ti LOD and the SS L1+ listed on their website but not the T11.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

Here's the image of the packaging. The text is in English 
(image is clickable)


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

wow! no clip! with a gladius-style grip ring! even if I had the T1, count me in!:thumbsup:


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

If only they use the latest K2 TFF2 but it's still ok.


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



Raymond said:


> Here's the image of the packaging. The text is in English  (image is clickable)


 *Warning:* There are errors in writing on this picture, as if some chinese photoshop freaks with bad english knowledge try to fool the flashlight community. Fenix would not make such errors on an official flyer. Nevertheless, it looks like a tactical version of the Fenix T1. 

For example:" taitical grip ring" & "switchwith"


----------



## TONY M (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

It looks pretty cool! Can't wait to get another Fenix and this gives me a perfect excuse! And I just ordered another L2D Q5 today.

I wonder has the switch issue been sorted and is it easier to press now?

Hopefully it will be a ultra tough affordable surefire competitor!


----------



## Masque (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

Wow. That looks SO much better than the T1, it's not even funny. I might... even... want... one....


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



CandleFranky said:


> *Warning:* There are errors in writing on this picture, as if some chinese photoshop freaks with bad english knowledge try to fool the flashlight community.



Believe it or not, but T11 is real


----------



## Masque (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



jirik_cz said:


> Believe it or not, but T11 is real


Got some kind of authoritative source for that statement, or is this positive thinking?

Hmm, speaking of positive thinking, I wonder if they've left an 18mm bore in there... if this takes an 18650, I'd be pleased.


----------



## Jauno (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



jirik_cz said:


> Believe it or not, but T11 is real



Yep. Finnish Fenix distributor says at their webpage "18.02-2008: upcoming Fenix T11, check pages for updates".


----------



## Marduke (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



nanotech17 said:


> If only they use the latest K2 TFF2 but it's still ok.



Why? It's far less efficient


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

Because the beam pattern and tint are great. If the T11 is meant to be a throwy light, however, they're better off using a different emitter.


----------



## kooter (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

I want one. Anyone want a redundant T1.


----------



## BBL (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

So they corrected that stupid idea of teeth around the tail switch? Those are the reason why my T1 sits unused.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

 hey 47s, when will this be on fenix-store? and whats the price point?


Crenshaw


----------



## marc123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

+1 on taking 18650's.


----------



## 276 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

its cool but not any brighter than the T1


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

Look like there are still teeth on tail.


----------



## chibato (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

SWEET. I find it amazing how forward thinking and versatile the folks at Fenix are to be so in tune with their customers that they come out with a new product(T1), take feedback, and actually implement some teriffic improvements so quickly. Hopefully, those improvements will make it to other parts of the globe in short order. 

Thanks for giving me something to look forward to LEDdicted.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

Seems interesting.

But isn't this a T1 with a different body(lets hope they will remove the tailcap's teeth and make the clip easily removable or at least unobtrusive). This new body seems to give better grip then the older one(mostly due to the grip ring).


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

Pretty much. I think I'll pass thou since I have no use for the grip ring.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

Very interesting.


Waiting for some word from 4sevens. 



_


----------



## glockboy (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



Marduke said:


> Why? It's far less efficient



Maybe some manufacturer can fit 2 drivers in 1 flashlight to make the K2 more efficient and effectively brighter.
I just miss smooth beams in a smooth reflector minus the rings as well as the warm tint from the LED.


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



BBL said:


> So they corrected that stupid idea of teeth around the tail switch? Those are the reason why my T1 sits unused.


Where is your problem with the teeth? 

And waiting for some word from 4sevens, too ...


----------



## BBL (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



CandleFranky said:


> Where is your problem with the teeth?


I hit them with my thumb? I tend to just take the light and switch it on, without paying attention to how i exactly hold it. The T1 is an extremely well made light, in every aspect - but this design-flaw completely spoils it for me.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



Burgess said:


> Waiting for some word from 4sevens.


 yes...:candle:

Crenshaw


----------



## Medic_how (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

http://www.j2ledflashlight.com/fenix_tk10.html

it says its phasing out the old t1


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

http://www.j2ledflashlight.com/images/tk10/tk10specifications.jpg

Cool 

If this is true, then the TK10/T11 (?) will be a great tactical flashlight 



Over sized image changed to link


----------



## LG&M (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

If this one will take P60 Drop ins count me in. It looks like a great light & will remain so if it can be upgraded with new LED's over time.


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

I like that they changed the design of the light. It looks pretty good now.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

It seems like the tail clicky sticks out kinda far... might not be able to tail stand or protect the switch as well.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

hehe 



BBL said:


> So they corrected that stupid idea of teeth around the tail switch? Those are the reason why my T1 sits unused.






Sir Lightalot said:


> It seems like the tail clicky sticks out kinda far... might not be able to tail stand or protect the switch as well.



To each his own, I guess


----------



## FrogmanM (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

Wow this little fenix doesn't look too bad I must say! A cleaned up T1 IMO

Mayo


----------



## cal..45 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

looks nice, but if it still doesn't take 18650's thanks, but no thanks....


regards, holger


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

When's it coming out?


----------



## Burgess (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

Just as soon as ya' buy a T1.

 ___  ___ :devil:

_


----------



## jufam44 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

This t11 looks like a very nice light, and a successor to the T1. I wonder if it'll end up being vaporware, or if we'll actually see it in market. The writing errors on the image of the packaging do look somewhat suspicious, but let's hope it sees the light of day.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

wheres 47s? :candle:

i wonder if the new tailcap will lego with the old T1, i think i will be buying this light if its around the same price as the T1...my biggest gripe with the T1 is the ergonomics..

Crenshaw


----------



## 276 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

if they could sell the parts seperately to be used on the old one that be cool


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



Sir Lightalot said:


> It seems like the tail clicky sticks out kinda far... might not be able to tail stand or protect the switch as well.



I lean towards thinking that for a purpose-built tactical light, tailstanding and switch protection aren't really issues, as much as consistent reliable switch operation. I think a protruding switch is the right answer for this type of light.


----------



## dmz (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

I'm in the market for either the upcoming SF C2L or M2L but after seeing the TK10/T11, I'm considering the TK10/T11 over the SF C2L or M2L.

How much is the TK10/T11?
Is the HAIII equivalent to SF's HAIII?


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



BBL said:


> So they corrected that stupid idea of teeth around the tail switch? Those are the reason why my T1 sits unused.



Ill gladly take it off your hands for no cost to you!.


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

I definitely like the looks of this over the T1. Also, +1 for 18650.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

C'mon, 4sevens, quit taunting us ! ! !

:wave:
_


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

he will probably come up with a mega post with CPF exclusive pictures. :huh:

Crenshaw


----------



## Marduke (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Crenshaw said:


> he will probably come up with a mega post with CPF exclusive pictures. :huh:
> 
> Crenshaw




Not now that you jinxed it....


----------



## stitch_paradox (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Marduke said:


> Not now that you jinxed it....



LOL


Seems to be a nice light though. I like the style.


----------



## Flic (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

I'm not in the market for a tactical light, but compared to the T1, this looks more like the real deal. Features and styling are far superior IMO.

And j2ledflashlights is a reputable dealer I have had great success with over the years.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

It does not seem to have the T1's steel bezel ring. Does mean I can't drive over it with a steamroller?


----------



## Raymond (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Off course you can! I think it will be even easier to drive your steamroller over it


----------



## Marduke (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Art Vandelay said:


> It does not seem to have the T1's steel bezel ring. Does mean I can't drive over it with a steamroller?



Does someone want to find out for sure??


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



Crenshaw said:


> hey 47s, when will this be on fenix-store? and whats the price point?
> 
> Crenshaw


Yep, the Tk10 is real. You can be sure we'll have them
out the door first  Official release date is March 25. Keep a look out
in the reviews section around that date. We're putting some into the hands
of some competent reviewers. Price point is around the T1's. It'll be
a couple bucks more due to increased material costs and the US dollar dropping


----------



## Wattnot (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

From the picture, and lack of mention in the translated ad, I'm guessing still no 18650 capability?


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Wattnot said:


> From the picture, and lack of mention in the translated ad, I'm guessing still no 18650 capability?


18650 was discussed when we talked about improvements. I'll ask tonight.


----------



## I came to the light... (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



jzmtl said:


> Look like there are still teeth on tail.


 
but this time they don't stick out nearly as far, so hopefully won't be a problem...

I just barely avoided buying a T1, and I think I'll have to get this. I really have no complaints, except for the length that is, but I'll be saying that until we get a 125mm T?


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

It doesn't help that it can fit a 18650 battery as long as it's a buck only converter. As soon as the battery hits 3,7 the output will start dropping. Right?


----------



## SaVaGe (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

*PAYPAL SENT!!!! TO FENIX-STORE!!!*

*ALMOST...........ILL WAIT FOR THE REVIEW*


----------



## Stainz (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Hmmm, how about a closeout sale on T1s....

Teeth on the tailcap make it a tactical light... a noggin bonker!

Stainz


----------



## jchoo (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

4sevens,

Any info on finish? OD, HAIII? How about pre-orders? Some of us are willing to just throw money at ya.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



jchoo said:


> 4sevens,
> 
> Any info on finish? OD, HAIII? How about pre-orders? Some of us are willing to just throw money at ya.



As take from the links above, it'll be available in at least olive (perhaps also black like the T1), and all Fenix lights are HA-III


----------



## jchoo (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Marduke said:


> As take from the links above, it'll be available in at least olive (perhaps also black like the T1), and all Fenix lights are HA-III



Sorry, I realize they're all HA, was wondering about natural finish - but then I recalled they were discontinuing that finish on all lights, something about being difficult to maintain uniformity or something. Can't wait to get more info and some good photos of the switch and grip ring especially. I think this will take the place of the Surefire C2/M2 and P61L upgrade I was looking at.


----------



## ledkings (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

originally named t11, changed to tk10, to avoid confusion with inova's t series.

Price is looking to be ~74.95 but not finalized
many people complained that one of the biggest flaws in the T1 was that the clip was not made well and would scratch off the finish. the clip was remade and also they added the tactical grip ring so it can be used with only 1 hand. you grip between middle and index finger and the thumb is free to hit the switch.
we of course will be carrying it as well. release date march 25, there will be some delay for all dealers so the first ones to get it won't be till early april
http://ledkings.com/images/07.jpg


----------



## Burgess (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

to ledkings --


Thank you for the info. :thumbsup:


Oh, and Welcome to CandlePowerForums.

:welcome:



Yes, i admit a time or two i've confused the T1's by Inova and Fenix.

Smart move, methinks.

_


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

this light is probably a fake, someone got bored on photoshop.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Well, 4sevens *told us* that it was real. 


Said it was scheduled to arrive in about 2 weeks.


I tend to believe what he says. :wave:

_


_


----------



## ledkings (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

it's real, i can send you the 243 mb catalogue from fenix if you like.


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Burgess said:


> Well, 4sevens *told us* that it was real.
> 
> 
> Said it was scheduled to arrive in about 2 weeks.
> ...



How do you know he wasnt just making it up?


----------



## harddrive (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



mossyoak said:


> How do you know he wasnt just making it up?



Do you realise he (4sevens) is the owner of http://fenix-store.com ?

Why on earth would he make it up?

And why would another Fenix dealer (LEDKINGS) also make up the same thing?


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

oops my bad, i guess 4sevens would know.


----------



## harddrive (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



mossyoak said:


> oops my bad, i guess 4sevens would know.



I was also skeptical until 4stevens dropped in. Hard to argue with him about Fenix products


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



harddrive said:


> I was also skeptical until 4stevens dropped in. Hard to argue with him about Fenix products



yeah, so he works for fenix or what?


----------



## harddrive (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



mossyoak said:


> yeah, so he works for fenix or what?



He owns and runs this online store, whos primary business is selling Fenix lights:

http://fenix-store.com 

I would guess they are the main Fenix dealer world wide. He is also a very well known member on here and on CPFmarketplace.


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Hmm, i guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

well the light looks awesome only one problem i can see with it.only 225 lumen's no improvement there.I already own a couple fenix lights and i really love them.The p3d Rebel is great 200 lumen's.also have the Rebel LOD on my keychain.But i think i might have to wait on another fenix until they hit 300 or more lumen's witch i suspect will be within 6 months or so. I just have the feeling there giving it to us slow.they have the technology im sure:candle:


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

husky, I doubt they are holding back much, they use cree q5's, thats about as good as it gets in a production light, the r2's are available but not in the quantities required.

the t11 is bright as balls anyways, I was so happy when i saw the t11 for the first time, I imagine that ill end up with one eventually.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Thats the problem i think i might have to get one to!:thumbsup:they will have one that size that puts out 1000 or more retina searing lumen's within a couple years all place my bet now:naughty:that is the beauty of this website technology is in the fast lane and burning up the road!


----------



## easilyled (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



mossyoak said:


> husky, I doubt they are holding back much, they use cree q5's, thats about as good as it gets in a production light, the r2's are available but not in the quantities required.
> 
> the t11 is bright as balls anyways, I was so happy when i saw the t11 for the first time, I imagine that ill end up with one eventually.



I'm sure the Seoul P7 will be used in production lights within the next
few months.

This will provide over 300 lumens out the lens quite easily


----------



## Xak (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



easilyled said:


> I'm sure the Seoul P7 will be used in production lights within the next
> few months.
> 
> This will provide over 300 lumens out the lens quite easily



Yeah, what he said! So much for buying American from now on. I'd have to jump on that. Especially if it is the same size as the Inova T3, T11, Typhoon 2, etc. and runs on 123s.


----------



## datiLED (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

IMO, all that Fenix had to do to improve the already awesome T1, was to fix the weak tail switch, and add a better (easily removable) clip. That said, the T11 looks _killer_.


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



jchoo said:


> 4sevens,
> Any info on finish? OD, HAIII? How about pre-orders? Some of us are willing to just throw money at ya.


No info as of yet. But I'm sure they will
be offered in HA Nat (olive drab). No preorders yet. Like I said it shouldn't have
been announced until Mar. 25


Stainz said:


> Hmmm, how about a closeout sale on T1s....
> Teeth on the tailcap make it a tactical light... a noggin bonker!
> Stainz


Sorry no closeouts. You know we don't do that. I'm close
to being out of T1's anyway 


mossyoak said:


> Hmm, i guess you learn something new everyday.



Dude, you must not know who I am hahaha
You should know! You traveled with my crew out to Las Vegas for the Shot show!! :laughing:


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Soo.. What happened to the 18650 info you were suppose to get?


----------



## diananike (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

I cant believe it.
I just ordered the T1 and they come out with a new one with better ergonomics. Mine is literally in the mail.
I really like the look of the grip ring and It would sure help with shooting my pistol at the same time. AAAARRRRGGGHHHH


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

You can look at it from the positive side: it's a perfect valid excuse to buy another light


----------



## KuoH (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Yeah, I did my part there. Though, if I had read over this thread more carefully and wasn't on a late night impulse buying binge, I probably would've waited for the new model.

Thanks for the super fast shipping BTW.

KuoH



4sevens said:


> Sorry no closeouts. You know we don't do that. I'm close
> to being out of T1's anyway


----------



## BigMHoff (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

ARGH!! Last night I ordered 6 black T1's for myself and my 5 friends who are cops or fireman. Today I see a redesign that makes the T11 better for tactical use. Talk about bad timing. I called Fenix store today after 5 and left a message to see if he would mind canceling. I wonder if i can pay a penalty to offset the problem?


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Thank you 4sevens for the information! I don't own any Fenix lights yet(in school, no money ), but this may b my first. Love the fact that Fenix is really on top of things!!


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



BigMHoff said:


> ARGH!! Last night I ordered 6 black T1's for myself and my 5 friends who are cops or fireman. Today I see a redesign that makes the T11 better for tactical use. Talk about bad timing. I called Fenix store today after 5 and left a message to see if he would mind canceling. I wonder if i can pay a penalty to offset the problem?


Don't worry, my guys will take care of you first thing in the morning. You're well within the 30 days.
If it hasn't shipped yet, you'll just get a refund


----------



## lukestephens777 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Hi 4Sevens, any 18650 news?

Not sure if the driver would be compatible...


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



lukestephens777 said:


> Hi 4Sevens, any 18650 news?
> Not sure if the driver would be compatible...


Luke, the Tk10 will not take 18650's. There will be another model soon that will take that cell.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



4sevens said:


> Luke, the Tk10 will not take 18650's. There will be another model soon that will take that cell.


What kind of flashlight? Tactical?


----------



## lukestephens777 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Wow, that's great news!!

Any idea whether the new model will have circuitry designed to function efficiently with an 18650? I realise you may not know those details yet...


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



lukestephens777 said:


> Wow, that's great news!!
> 
> Any idea whether the new model will have circuitry designed to function efficiently with an 18650? I realise you may not know those details yet...


I do not know yet, but the circuit is buck/boost.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



4sevens said:


> I do not know yet, but the circuit is buck/boost.


Wow, that will be sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## lukestephens777 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Cool!!

I wonder if it's in a P3D like format??

That will really be great... If it also has built in protection for unprotected 18650 cells even better!!


----------



## Marduke (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Hmm, me thinks P3D 18650 flavor....


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Marduke said:


> Hmm, me thinks P3D 18650 flavor....


P3D with a great rechargable option would be best thing yet. It's amazing how fenix makes all my flashlight dreams come true.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

to DianaNike --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:



BTW, i "get" your moniker. :wave:

_


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Well, I guess if the other company does not want to make a 18650 light, then my money will go to Fenix.


----------



## BigMHoff (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



4sevens said:


> Don't worry, my guys will take care of you first thing in the morning. You're well within the 30 days.
> If it hasn't shipped yet, you'll just get a refund


 
Wow! Too kind. Can I pre-order 6 T11's? :devil:


----------



## husky20 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Its just been added to pacific tacticals website!:thumbsup:http://www.pts-flashlights.com/


----------



## NA8 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



4sevens said:


> Luke, the Tk10 will not take 18650's. There will be another model soon that will take that cell.



Nice to hear. The A123Systems LiFePO4 nanophosphate technology 18650 cells have a safe lithium chemistry and should give you a little more capacity than a couple of the LiFePO4 500 mAh CR123's. Lots of high current headroom and supposedly soaks up abuse well. Available in Black and Decker VPX battery packs.

Is there a problem with the polarity on these batteries though ? I recall one of the newer batteries used a positive can or something.

edit: 

Looks like the Emoli 18650 cells might be a better choice for a safe chemistry 18650. Voltage is higher than A123Systems, and charging is similar to standard Li-ion 18650. The capacity is higher than the A123Systems cells too. Also available in various tool makers' battery packs. Good thread here: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/185950


----------



## Dragonfueled (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

I am really hopeing that they release a tatical 18650 light like this one coming out. Its the only thing holding me back from the fenixes


----------



## lyrrag (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Wow did anybody see the stainless steel L1+ on that Hong Kong web site? It looks awesome. Maybe they will make that available to.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



lyrrag said:


> Wow did anybody see the stainless steel L1+ on that Hong Kong web site? It looks awesome. Maybe they will make that available to.



That has come and gone, old light from a small special run.


----------



## neophyte (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

I must be the only one that actually likes the look of the T1.
I ordered a black T1 a couple of weeks ago, and won't be ordering the TK10 (not that it's a bad light, I LOVE Fenix lights, especially in comparing to the build quality of my Dereelight CL1H v3).
I'm more interested in Fenix bringing out an 18650 powered unit.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



4sevens said:


> Luke, the Tk10 will not take 18650's. There will be another model soon that will take that cell.


wow, i leave this thread alone for 2 days..and it doubles in number of pages..

thanks 4sevens for settling that,and thanks for signaling a whole new round of speculation, another new model..:huh: 

oh yes, like to know, will the Tk10 be _replacing _the T1? hope not, if not maybe the op should change the title of the thread slightly..

now i just need Matt to reply me about my dead on arrival LOD 



ledkings said:


> it's real, i can send you the 243 mb catalogue from fenix if you like.



_I'd_ like a fenix catelogue..

Crenshaw


----------



## 276 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

havent decide yet on weither to get one or not seeing as i have the t1 which has the same brightness


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



4sevens said:


> Luke, the Tk10 will not take 18650's. There will be another model soon that will take that cell.



*Choir of angels singing* You now have my attention.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Just a couple of things I'd like to know.

Is the Tk10 going to be available in black, and can the grip-ring be removed?


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Monocrom said:


> Just a couple of things I'd like to know...can the grip-ring be removed?




Yes. I have it from very good sources that the grip ring can be removed


----------



## easilyled (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



4sevens said:


> Luke, the Tk10 will not take 18650's. There will be another model soon that will take that cell.




That's the one with the Seoul-P7 that pushes out 400 lumens, right? :devil:

Sorry, for taking this off-topic, I just have the P7 on the brain at the moment.


----------



## Thujone (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



4sevens said:


> Luke, the Tk10 will not take 18650's. There will be another model soon that will take that cell.




You sure know how to sneak into my wallet... :twothumbs


----------



## BabyDoc (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

I hope this new light is better heat sinked than the other Fenix Lights. It's nice to have all those Lumens, but then Fenix will probably warn you to be careful and not use them more than 10 minutes.(They do this with most of their other Q5 lights)

Can you imagine a tactical situation where you are carrying this light and have gloves on, but have to worry when 10 minutes approaches. I know we have kicked this issue around on another thread here and people say don't worry about running the light full throttle as long as it is well ventillated. But now we are really cranking up these lumens and potential heat. There has to be a point where some thermal protection would be in order to at least warn you of a problem. I have yet to need my light to run above 120 lumens, so maybe my concerns about overheating are theoretical. It would seem Fenix designs these lights with more and lumens to sell more and more lights. What do you suppose will be the endpoint? When the light catches fire, or burns or blinds your opponent, or yourself? (It reminds me of the Digital cameras and the marketing of cameras with higher and higher megapixels. We trash our old cameras because we think they are obsolete, but rarely do we take advantage of those excessive pixels in the new cameras we buy.)


----------



## meuge (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



BabyDoc said:


> I hope this new light is better heat sinked than the other Fenix Lights. It's nice to have all those Lumens, but then Fenix will probably warn you to be careful and not use them more than 10 minutes.(They do this with most of their other Q5 lights)



Chevrofreak has run most Fenix lights until the batteries are flat on Turbo, and I don't think a single one of them has failed. So actually, they are very WELL heatsinked. 

Actually, I have yet to hear ANYONE say that their Fenix overheated... and this is in reference largely to the small models. I can't fathom how the T1 or T11 could overheat, given all that metal.


----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Babydoc, more lumens does not have to mean more heat. In fact newer emitters like Cree Q5 produce more light (lumens) but less heat. So a light with old Luxeon III has only 85 lumens but produce more heat, than Fenix T1 with 225 lumens.


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

The only way you could give them better heat sinking is to put cooling ribs on them. They allready have great contact all the way between the emitter and the body. The body heats up quickly, and thats a good sign.
I think you people worry to much. It's not like you have to use a stopwatch and turn it off at 9.99 minutes or else it will go . 10 minutes is in the worst possible situation, in a hot environment. Here in norway the tempereature nevert gets high enough to really be a problem, even if you run it for hours at turbo. At least not if you hold it. You WILL feel it when it gets too hot.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



BabyDoc said:


> I hope this new light is better heat sinked than the other Fenix Lights. It's nice to have all those Lumens, but then Fenix will probably warn you to be careful and not use them more than 10 minutes.(They do this with most of their other Q5 lights)
> 
> Can you imagine a tactical situation where you are carrying this light and have gloves on, but have to worry when 10 minutes approaches. I know we have kicked this issue around on another thread here and people say don't worry about running the light full throttle as long as it is well ventillated. But now we are really cranking up these lumens and potential heat. There has to be a point where some thermal protection would be in order to at least warn you of a problem. I have yet to need my light to run above 120 lumens, so maybe my concerns about overheating are theoretical. It would seem Fenix designs these lights with more and lumens to sell more and more lights. What do you suppose will be the endpoint? When the light catches fire, or burns or blinds your opponent, or yourself? (It reminds me of the Digital cameras and the marketing of cameras with higher and higher megapixels. We trash our old cameras because we think they are obsolete, but rarely do we take advantage of those excessive pixels in the new cameras we buy.)




When you say "the other Fenix lights" are not well heat-sinked,
are you including the predecessor to the TK10, in other words the T1?

Although I haven't seen the T1 in person, from the pictures it looks like
it would be more than adequate to cope with the output on high for an
extended period of time.

The walls are extremely thick anodised aluminium and provided there is
an adequate thermal path to conduct the heat from the led to these walls,
there should be no problem with a light of this size.

In the much smaller Fenix lights, its common sense not to keep them
on high for too long. When you feel the light becoming very hot, its time
to dial down the output.

There is just not sufficient surface-area of metal in the smaller lights,
regardless of the actual heat-sink used, to dissipate the heat effectively
away from the led.


----------



## BabyDoc (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



easilyled said:


> When you say "the other Fenix lights" are not well heat-sinked,
> are you including the predecessor to the TK10, in other words the T1?
> 
> Although I haven't seen the T1 in person, from the pictures it looks like
> ...


 
I don't own a T1. So I don't know if Fenix warns you about overheating issues in Turbo mode with that light. This warning appears with my L2D and several other Fenix models having the Q5 emitter. It could be Fenix is protecting themselves more than the people they warn. There is a warranty with these lights and I suppose they don't want trouble should people run them full throttle for too long. 

I really don't know much about heat sinking in anything but the p120 which is specifically designed with heat sinks and thermal protection. However, that is a $170 light and shouldn't be compared with a T1 or T10. Furthermore, it produces fewer lumens and may not really need all this protection unless the light is exposed to abuse (leaving it on in your pocket or backpack). It just seems that some theoretical issues with overheating with lower outputs for which Fenix gives warning, may become more real the more lumens and the more heat that is generated. Of course more lumens doesn't necessarily mean more heat, provided the lumens are generated more efficiently. Certainly, to some extent, that is the case with the Q5's. More light with better runtimes, means more lumens with less energy expenditure per minute. Hopefully, the beefier T10 can absorb the heat better.  It will be interesting to see if their warning is still given, though if it were me, I would probably just ignore the warning and use the light.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



BabyDoc said:


> I don't own a T1. So I don't know if Fenix warns you about overheating issues in Turbo mode with that light. This warning appears with my L2D and several other Fenix models having the Q5 emitter. It could be Fenix is protecting themselves more than the people they warn. There is a warranty with these lights and I suppose they don't want trouble should people run them full throttle for too long.
> 
> I really don't know much about heat sinking in anything but the p120 which is specifically designed with heat sinks and thermal protection. However, that is a $170 light and shouldn't be compared with a T1 or T10. Furthermore, it produces fewer lumens and may not really need all this protection unless the light is exposed to abuse (leaving it on in your pocket or backpack). It just seems that some theoretical issues with overheating with lower outputs for which Fenix gives warning, may become more real the more lumens and the more heat that is generated. Of course more lumens doesn't necessarily mean more heat, provided the lumens are generated more efficiently. Certainly, to some extent, that is the case with the Q5's. More light with better runtimes, means more lumens with less energy expenditure per minute. Hopefully, the beefier T10 can absorb the heat better. It will be interesting to see if their warning is still given, though if it were me, I would probably just ignore the warning and use the light.



Only the L2D/P2D (same light) carries that warning (and not for just the Q5 edition). Like you were informed in your other thread, you're making a mountain out of a molehill. It's a non-issue.


----------



## FrankW438 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



BabyDoc said:


> I hope this new light is better heat sinked than the other Fenix Lights. It's nice to have all those Lumens, but then Fenix will probably warn you to be careful and not use them more than 10 minutes.(They do this with most of their other Q5 lights)
> 
> Can you imagine a tactical situation where you are carrying this light and have gloves on, but have to worry when 10 minutes approaches. I know we have kicked this issue around on another thread here and people say don't worry about running the light full throttle as long as it is well ventillated. But now we are really cranking up these lumens and potential heat. There has to be a point where some thermal protection would be in order to at least warn you of a problem. I have yet to need my light to run above 120 lumens, so maybe my concerns about overheating are theoretical. It would seem Fenix designs these lights with more and lumens to sell more and more lights. What do you suppose will be the endpoint? When the light catches fire, or burns or blinds your opponent, or yourself? (It reminds me of the Digital cameras and the marketing of cameras with higher and higher megapixels. We trash our old cameras because we think they are obsolete, but rarely do we take advantage of those excessive pixels in the new cameras we buy.)


 
When I received my T1 in the mail a few weeks ago, I had a little bit of a surprise. Upon opening the package, I found that the flashlight was ON, in TURBO mode, nonetheless! There was a dim light coming from it, but I can't actually figure out how long it had been on. The batteries were nearly spent.

The padded envelope it was shipped in was sealed when I opened it, but the plastic clamshell factory packaging was a bit smooshed. Between the plastic packaging and the tailfins protecting the switch, I cannot imagine how the flashlight was turned on in transit. I doubt seriously that the seller shipped it to me turned on. Leave it to the US Postal Service!

Anyway, the point of my story is, that the plastic packaging and the padded envelope it was mailed in showed absolutely no signs of melting or other heat damage. In that sealed environment it didn't damage the packaging or the flashlight. I put a fresh set of batteries in the T1 and it worked just fine, brighter than any other flashlight I own.

Just some food for thought.

-- Frank


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



BabyDoc said:


> I hope this new light is better heat sinked than the other Fenix Lights. It's nice to have all those Lumens, but then Fenix will probably warn you to be careful and not use them more than 10 minutes.(They do this with most of their other Q5 lights)
> 
> Can you imagine a tactical situation where you are carrying this light and have gloves on, but have to worry when 10 minutes approaches. I know we have kicked this issue around on another thread here and people say don't worry about running the light full throttle as long as it is well ventillated. But now we are really cranking up these lumens and potential heat. There has to be a point where some thermal protection would be in order to at least warn you of a problem. I have yet to need my light to run above 120 lumens, so maybe my concerns about overheating are theoretical. It would seem Fenix designs these lights with more and lumens to sell more and more lights. What do you suppose will be the endpoint? When the light catches fire, or burns or blinds your opponent, or yourself? (It reminds me of the Digital cameras and the marketing of cameras with higher and higher megapixels. We trash our old cameras because we think they are obsolete, but rarely do we take advantage of those excessive pixels in the new cameras we buy.)



The t1 and t11 don't have any heat issues what-so-ever, I have used the t1 alot and never even the slightest issue, and like I said in the other thread I have used a p2d on turbo for extended periods and haven't had any issues there either, so here is my advice; put down the owners manual and start using the damn thing.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



BabyDoc said:


> There has to be a point where some thermal protection would be in order to at least warn you of a problem. I have yet to need my light to run above 120 lumens, so maybe my concerns about overheating are theoretical.



dear Baby Doc,

I have a T1 and have used it in turbo (225 emitter lumens) for much longer than 10 minutes without any apparent ill effects. The massive head/bezel does more than a good enough job to heatsink. The head was never too hot to touch, just warm. :twothumbs


I suspect that the TK10 would be no different, just like a T1 with much more refined ergonomics (removable clip, grip ring, etc.). Will post a review as soon as mine arrives

Cheers,

wishy


----------



## Marduke (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



mossyoak said:


> so here is my advice; put down the owners manual and start using the damn thing.




+1x10^9


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

I remember someone had thier P3D turned on on turbo in thier holster once, and didnt know, was it you marduke? either way, or maybe it was monocrom, i remember an "m", anyway, i cant remember what happened after that..but yeah, someone did that.

My P1D gets hot on turbo fairly quickly. The body heats up like anything, but only on turbo. Thats to be expected, because the surface area of metal is to small to be able to sink the heat. On the bigger lights like the T1, should not be a problem, especially if youve got your hand on it, which is what you should be doing anyway. FYI, its not that LED light is inherently hot, its the electronic process of producing the light that generates heat. I am also constantly worried that the CIRCUITS in my DIY lights will overheat and 

and actually, most lights are , as you say babydoc,"specifically designed with heat sinks" although, given, actual thermal protection is rarer. Thermal protected lights come up to be very expensive, like you say the 120P. also, the Gladius, and the upcoming ARC6/new LS.

Also, just food for thought, with thermal protection, the lights dims or goes out the second excessive heating is detected, not good for tactical situations either, youll _still _have to take note how long youve been using your light. 


Crenshaw


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Interesting & nice, but where-or-where is my Tactical 2xAA light?


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Closet_Flashaholic said:


> Interesting & nice, but where-or-where is my Tactical 2xAA light?



its already been made. the fenix l2d-ce is probably as close as its gonna get. most tactical lights are made in the 2xcr123 format and for a reason, the cr123 batteries are more durable than Alkaline AA's and durability is sort of important in a tactical light.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

come on 400+ lumen's i know your right there fenix.when they do im so there.I cant wait probably this summer i hope!


----------



## KuoH (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

I just now realized that my T1 didn't come with any batteries! I'm so used to batteries NOT being included in most things that it completely slipped my mind! Now I'm wondering if mine was a return/reject from someone else, as it occasionally goes into an odd flickering after a few seconds in Turbo mode. :sigh:

KuoH



FrankW438 said:


> When I received my T1 in the mail a few weeks ago, I had a little bit of a surprise. Upon opening the package, I found that the flashlight was ON, in TURBO mode, nonetheless! There was a dim light coming from it, but I can't actually figure out how long it had been on. The batteries were nearly spent.


----------



## FliGuyRyan (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Alright 4sevens... time to flex your might...

Fenix would make my dreams come true with a Seoul P7-powered, Dereelight CL1H v3 killer that also takes the P60 modules and 18650 (along with CR123 cells) cells and has a great interface like the P2D Rebel I have. It could follow the lines of the T10, but there would also be the gentleman's version in a P3D'esque-like model as well.

Hint... Hint... I need this by June for annual training. My P2D will fit the bill, it just won't be as impressive or useful. I need a smart-thrower. A category that hasn't yet seemed to be invented. 

Also, a Novatac P120 killer would be awesome. Say a Fenix P200D... that would be sweet... and shove a Seoul P7 in one of those and give us a solid, tank-like construction with around 200 lumens out-the-front with programmable modes and I'm game!!! All the way!

Now, if you agree, let me see your "+1" to follow... who else is with me?

-RC

P.S. I know this is asking a lot, but if Fenix can't do this who can?


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



FliGuyRyan said:


> Alright 4sevens... time to flex your might...
> 
> Fenix would make my dreams come true with a Seoul P7-powered, Dereelight CL1H v3 killer that also takes the P60 modules and 18650 (along with CR123 cells) cells and has a great interface like the P2D Rebel I have. It could follow the lines of the T10, but there would also be the gentleman's version in a P3D'esque-like model as well.
> 
> ...


Give me a few days and let me see what I can swing. I'll be visiting in a few 
weeks perhaps I can throw together a proto. Anyone know where I can get 
one of them quad die P7's?


----------



## Marduke (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



4sevens said:


> Give me a few days and let me see what I can swing. I'll be visiting in a few
> weeks perhaps I can throw together a proto. Anyone know where I can get
> one of them quad die P7's?



I've seen a few showing up on BST


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Crenshaw said:


> I remember someone had thier P3D turned on on turbo in thier holster once, and didnt know, was it you marduke? either way, or maybe it was monocrom, i remember an "m", anyway, i cant remember what happened after that..but yeah, someone did that....
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Yup, that was me. 

Obviously, not done intentionally. The light must have been on for _at least_ 45 minutes straight, on Turbo. Got way too hot to touch. Took several minutes to cool down just enough so it was warm.... Instead of Why-did-Satan-borrow-my-flashlight hot.

Happy to report, my P3D Q5 is still going strong. Still use it as my main work light. 

BTW.... Anyone know if the Tk10 is going to be available in black? Anybody?


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

i would put money on the tk10 being available in black, there is no reason for it not to be.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



mossyoak said:


> i would put money on the tk10 being available in black, there is no reason for it not to be.


 
If it *is *available in black, I'll definitely be putting money on it.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Black with a seoul p7 would be nice please. fenix can you hear me:thumbsup:


----------



## JKL (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

:twothumbs Fenix TK10/T11 black :thanks:


----------



## LEDdicted (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Crenshaw, I've made a minor adjustment to the title of this thread until we find out for sure.:wave:


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 14, 2008)

I am wondering whether Fenix will jump on to P7 or Quad Dies LED bandwagon ?


----------



## easilyled (Mar 14, 2008)

rizky_p said:


> I am wondering whether Fenix will jump on to P7 or Quad Dies LED bandwagon ?



Judging by the fact that they have been so quick to upgrade their
lights to the latest leds up until now, I see no reason why this
won't continue.


----------



## meuge (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Closet_Flashaholic said:


> Interesting & nice, but where-or-where is my Tactical 2xAA light?


The closest you can get is a Romisen RC-N3 (with the 2xAA body). It's god a positive clicky. 

Mod it with a Q5 on a 16mm star, and you've got a very bright 2AA light with momentary on.


----------



## Essexman (Mar 14, 2008)

> Anyone know where I can get
> one of them quad die P7's?


 
P7 emitters for sale here by Warren/Litemania in dealer section of the marketplace.

Hi David, :wave:
Are you going to send samples of the new Tank out for abuse testing again??? I enjoyed that last time.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*



Burgess said:


> Just as soon as ya' buy a T1.
> 
> ___  ___ :devil:
> 
> _



It couldn't be said earlier... I started being introduced on this week, Tuesday, thru another forum that someone posted as O/T on the Fenixflashlights. I delved deeper from there and decided, it has to be the T1 for starters and rang around across 18,000 kms and coast to coast to get a good deal. 

I ended with one that was an hour's drive from home and within 22 hours, my on-line order & purchase showed up with 3 "O" rings, plus a bonus of 4x extra batteries next to default of the 2x CR123 Duracell already inside! 

Decided to figure the best way to handle and switch it on and to twist the bezel plus having the wrist lanyard located where it was meant to be. 

I came out figuring the best place is for the lanyard to be strapped at the hook-up pin itself and now I see they have brought down that eye-hole to that level too. 

I shall be considering this too even though I'm also looking seriously into the Polarion P40 this early... thats a real beauty to light and spot the beast a mile away....:twothumbs


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



mossyoak said:


> its already been made. the fenix l2d-ce is probably as close as its gonna get. most tactical lights are made in the 2xcr123 format and for a reason, _*the cr123 batteries are more durable than Alkaline AA's and durability is sort of important*_ in a tactical light.



Hi Mossy, sure like that dolly in ya... yes, I know u're a guy...  
what a shame and I'm a "shoot straight"'er too...LoL. 

Anyway cowboy, help me here if you can... what abt RCR123s?? Are they any good then and tho I know they won't last as long with power supply after a full charge but they will cut down costs some way right? 

However, is there any thought given if I use a 1800 mAh battery rather than stay on with the standard CR123 Duracell? Appreciate yr "experienced" thots here... 

Cheers mate .


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 14, 2008)

So whats the difference between the TK10 and T11, or are they they same thing?

thanks :wave:


----------



## mighty82 (Mar 14, 2008)

powernoodle said:


> So whats the difference between the TK10 and T11, or are they they same thing?
> 
> thanks :wave:


Yes. They changed the name to TK10 i think.


----------



## techwg (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



4sevens said:


> Luke, the Tk10 will not take 18650's. There will be another model soon that will take that cell.



I think fenix need to hold on a bit and stop being so fast.. T1, then a new ergonomics version, then a new one for a new battery type? Why dont they just wait and do it all in one go. They dont give people enough time to love their T1, before they are made to feel stupid since they spent the money, and now a new one comes out. Fenix will end up anchoring people to hearing fenix, and remembering the money they spend and how many times they have to wonder if their next purchase will be nullified next month,


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



SemperFi said:


> Hi Mossy, sure like that dolly in ya... yes, I know u're a guy...
> what a shame and I'm a "shoot straight"'er too...LoL.
> 
> Anyway cowboy, help me here if you can... what abt RCR123s?? Are they any good then and tho I know they won't last as long with power supply after a full charge but they will cut down costs some way right?
> ...



i personally prefer standard primary 123 lithium cells, they have a ten year shelf life so you dont have to worry about their self discharging and they give you better performance throughout a wider range of temperatures. with that said they are the most durable batteries i can think of that are available.


----------



## Jarl (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



techwg said:


> I think fenix need to hold on a bit and stop being so fast.. T1, then a new ergonomics version, then a new one for a new battery type? Why dont they just wait and do it all in one go. They dont give people enough time to love their T1, before they are made to feel stupid since they spent the money, and now a new one comes out. Fenix will end up anchoring people to hearing fenix, and remembering the money they spend and how many times they have to wonder if their next purchase will be nullified next month,



Just because something's redundant doesn't make it bad. If it's good when you bought it, it's still good a year down the line.


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



techwg said:


> I think fenix need to hold on a bit and stop being so fast.. T1, then a new ergonomics version, then a new one for a new battery type? Why dont they just wait and do it all in one go. They dont give people enough time to love their T1, before they are made to feel stupid since they spent the money, and now a new one comes out. Fenix will end up anchoring people to hearing fenix, and remembering the money they spend and how many times they have to wonder if their next purchase will be nullified next month,



most people that buy fenixes aren't a member of this forum, and they dont care about the next generation when their "obsolete" light blows away everything they have already, I have never felt stupid for buying a light that was slightly less bright then the next model, i was to busy actually using the light to notice or care.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



techwg said:


> I think fenix need to hold on a bit and stop being so fast.. T1, then a new ergonomics version, then a new one for a new battery type? Why dont they just wait and do it all in one go. They dont give people enough time to love their T1, before they are made to feel stupid since they spent the money, and now a new one comes out. Fenix will end up anchoring people to hearing fenix, and remembering the money they spend and how many times they have to wonder if their next purchase will be nullified next month,


 
That's my favorite thing about Fenix, how they update and keep up with technology so fast. Why would you want a company to be slow and behind the times? There are other brands that offer that if that's what you want.  No one is forcing me to buy every Fenix that comes out, but I like the fact that they stay on top of things and make products available to me if I want something with the latest and greatest emitter, etc. 

I also love the fact they they can quickly make changes to a product based on our input and that they value our input on their products so they can keep making them better.


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



mossyoak said:


> i personally prefer standard primary 123 lithium cells, they have a ten year shelf life so you dont have to worry about their self discharging and they give you better performance throughout a wider range of temperatures. with that said they are the most durable batteries i can think of that are available.


Not to mention no leaking problems that even the best alkalines suffer from.


----------



## techwg (Mar 15, 2008)

There are many ways to look at things, me being interested in NLP i know this. The thing is that me personally, if i buy a flashlight, and a few weeks later the same one is updated, and i like the look of that better, i will start to look at my new flashlight as trash, because "if i had only known to wait longer"... the problem with that, is that you always wait longer, and sods law predicts that if you wait and wait and wait, that you think its safe, buy one and THEN another comes out, because you waited so damn long.

Im thinking about buying a P2D Q5, but i dont know if fenix will annoy me by bringing out some new LED and because i dont have money to go throwing around, that will depress me for some time.

The T10/11 looks like a really good flashlight, but i dont know if its small enough to fit in my pouch  i would love one just for the throw, but if a Ultrafire C2 is pushing it in size, then im sure a T1/11 will be out of my size league


----------



## LEDdicted (Mar 15, 2008)

I just got back from the Toronto Sportsmen's show and I managed to hold in my hands the new TK10 :twothumbs(although there it was called the T1 still). I have to say, what a nice light! Overall size and weight are very similar to the original but the ergonomics are much better. The forward clickie is much easier to access. The body felt a little larger in diameter than the original. The grip ring is removeable. Overall output looked the same as the original too. We have to wait until the 25th to get our hands on them though.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 15, 2008)

LEDdicted said:


> I just got back from the Toronto Sportsmen's show and I managed to hold in my hands the new TK10 :twothumbs(although there it was called the T1 still). I have to say, what a nice light! Overall size and weight are very similar to the original but the ergonomics are much better. The forward clickie is much easier to access. The body felt a little larger in diameter than the original. The grip ring is removeable. Overall output looked the same as the original too. We have to wait until the 25th to get our hands on them though.



Did you like the removable clip design? :naughty: Also the lower mode is not as low as I would have liked.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Would it out-throw the Mag 3D LED? 
Yes, the Mag 3D is MUCH larger, but most of the bulk is housing the D cells while the TK10 takes lithium cells.


----------



## LEDdicted (Mar 15, 2008)

wishywashy7 said:


> Did you like the removable clip design? :naughty: Also the lower mode is not as low as I would have liked.


The removable clip is reminiscent of the QIII. Take out the 2 screws and the clip comes too. There is still a "pad" there to attach the clip to.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Handlobraesing said:


> Would it out-throw the Mag 3D LED?
> Yes, the Mag 3D is MUCH larger, but most of the bulk is housing the D cells while the TK10 takes lithium cells.



Going by the Lux figures from different sources, I'd say it would be similar in throw, and much brighter output wise. This is with a smaller reflector too.

It might only be a redesigned T1, but it seems like the revisions would help the light gain more popularity.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2008)

LEDdicted said:


> The removable clip is reminiscent of the QIII. Take out the 2 screws and the clip comes too. There is still a "pad" there to attach the clip to.


 
About the clip:

Are the screws Phillips head, or do you need a small Allen wrench to remove them?

Does it seem as though the screw-on clip will compromise the light's water resistance?

Thanks in advance for any answers you can provide.


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> About the clip:
> 
> Are the screws Phillips head, or do you need a small Allen wrench to remove them?
> 
> ...



I'm not LEDdicted but I might be able to answer your second question.

If the the wall is thick enough, then the water resistance shouldn't be compromised. Look at Arc 4+ as an example.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> I'm not LEDdicted but I might be able to answer your second question.
> 
> If the the wall is thick enough, then the water resistance shouldn't be compromised. Look at Arc 4+ as an example.


 
Thanks for the assist.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 15, 2008)

LEDdicted said:


> We have to wait until the 25th to get our hands on them though.


 
Yeah, it's going to be a long wait.  Especially for those of us who weren't able to play with one by now at a show, etc.  

I figure I'll pick one up when they become available and post a review with lots of pics. I'm hoping the TK10 is nicer to pocket cary than the T1. From what I've seen in the pictures it looks like it maybe.


----------



## Spotpuff (Mar 15, 2008)

Got back from the Toronto Outdoorsman Show and fenixtactical.com were there. They had some sample Fenix TK10's there. There have been some design changes from the T1 as you all know.

-removable clip
-stainless steel bezel is gone; new crenelated bezel with larger gaps
-bezel isn't sharp anymore
-finger grip for cigar holds is removable; just remove the tailcap and unscrew it
-tailcap has 4 tailstand teeth now, but they are much shorter 
-in addition to shorter tailcap teeth, the tailcap switch seems longer. I was told there will be two switch covers available with the long one being standard and a short one for tailstanding being available as well
-will be available in black and olive

That's about all I remember; fit and finish are great though it feels a bit ligher than the T1 perhaps due to the lack of stainless steel.

*edit* I meant switch covers, not tailcaps, for the short part.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 16, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> About the clip:
> 
> Are the screws Phillips head, or do you need a small Allen wrench to remove them?
> 
> ...



the screws are 4mm allen head, comes with a provided wrench. 

It attaches with 2 screws on the a large square flange on the light side of the battery tube. Quite reminiscent of a removable pocket knife clip. Due to its position it does not compromise water resistance at all. looks to be very robust. Great thing is that it gives us options. If you attach the Gladius-style grip ring, clip becomes very hard to use.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

wishywashy7 said:


> the screws are 4mm allen head, comes with a provided wrench.


 
Son of a..... :hairpull:

I appreciate the response. My above comment is aimed at the indivdual who decided to use those ridiculously-easy-to-strip screws. (Not at you). At that size, you're dealing with little more than a tiny circle. I have no clue why those screws are so popular. Especially with knife companies. They're just a headache and a half. 

One of the things I love about my Emerson Mini-Commander is that the screws holding the clip in place are Phillips head.... Meaning, I don't have to worry about stripping one or all of them the first time I might need to remove the clip. 

Maybe I can remove the two screws from the Tk10, and replace them with a couple of far more pragmatic Phillips head screws.

Seriously, why the Hell are those tiny Allen head screws so popular??


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 16, 2008)

Spotpuff said:


> I was told there will be two tailcaps available with the long one being standard and a short one for tailstanding being available as well


Bless you Fenix.


----------



## Any Cal. (Mar 16, 2008)

Allen head screws are typically used for their reduced head diameter, and ability to take increased amounts of torque w/out stripping. Phillips has 4 drive surfaces, + shape, while the Allen has 6. Allen head also reduce the camout on the drive tool present w/ Phillips design. Allen head screws usually only strip when using the wrong size wrench, when doing that it is quite common.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

Any Cal. said:


> Allen head screws are typically used for their reduced head diameter, and ability to take increased amounts of torque w/out stripping. Phillips has 4 drive surfaces, + shape, while the Allen has 6. Allen head also reduce the camout on the drive tool present w/ Phillips design. Allen head screws usually only strip when using the wrong size wrench, when doing that it is quite common.


 
I honestly appreciate the response, but I have to disagree with the part about Allen head screws being able to take more torque without stripping. On the larger sizes, where the wrench isn't being inserted into what looks like a near perfect circle, yes; I can see how that would be the case. But speaking from experience, the tiny Allen head screws are a joke. They strip _far _too easily. Even when you are careful, and going very slowly. 

I also have to disagree with the part about avoiding stripping simply by using the right size wrench. My bad experiences with the smaller Allen head screws used on knife clips; that's based on using the proper sized wrench that was supplied with the knife. 

But the information you provided about reduced head diameter has me concerned. I guess it won't be as simple as just replacing both screws with Phillips head versions. The heads might be too big to fit with enough space between them, on the clip. 

Maybe I'll just buy a T1. Looks like Fenix still hasn't gotten the clip right.


----------



## Any Cal. (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll give you that. I just think of a tiny #0 Phillips, which would also be small, but strip very easily. I think the 4mm would not be too bad, however. I have messed w/ some smaller than that that did fine. I suspect that there can also be QC problems w/ the screws or the driver itself that could make things more difficult than one would hope.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

Any Cal. said:


> I'll give you that. I just think of a tiny #0 Phillips, which would also be small, but strip very easily. I think the 4mm would not be too bad, however. I have messed w/ some smaller than that that did fine. I suspect that there can also be QC problems w/ the screws or the driver itself that could make things more difficult than one would hope.


 
Definitely agree with you on the last part. I've found that placing your thumb down on the bend in a small Allen wrench, and applying downward pressure on the screw as you very slowly rotate the wrench; that helps a lot. But doesn't work every time.

This discussion reminded me of the troubles I had in removing the clip from my original M.O.D. Tempest. (Definitely not an inexpensive knife). I liked it so much, I bought three of them. Tried taking the clip off of two of them.... stripped those tiny Allen head screws on my first try. Left the 3rd one alone.... Bad memories of clips held in place with two tiny Allen head screws.


----------



## mikes1 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have read the comments about rounding the heads of small allen screws with great intrest. I think it is worth saying assuming the Allen screw was not rounded when it was put on then if you are using the correct sized wrench you must be able to apply the same amount of torque without damaging the screw to remove it.
Problems may arise if it was over tightened and damaged to start with or if the screws have been loctighted in I also think go quality wrenches are a must the supplied one may not cut it

Mike


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

mikes1 said:


> I have read the comments about rounding the heads of small allen screws with great intrest. I think it is worth saying assuming the Allen screw was not rounded when it was put on then if you are using the correct sized wrench you must be able to apply the same amount of torque without damaging the screw to remove it....
> 
> Mike


 
I don't see how it's possible to appy the same amount of torque, ever time. You might be completely correct. But such a feat is nearly impossible to pull off. Many a time, you just do the best you can; and hope that the screw starts to turn before the same thing only happens to the wrench. 

With those screws, I often times felt like a bomb technician.... trying carefully, ever so slowly to get those screws off; praying the wrench wouldn't slip and completely round out the opening. :sweat:


----------



## mikes1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I don't see how it's possible to appy the same amount of torque, ever time. You might be completely correct. But such a feat is nearly impossible to pull off. Many a time, you just do the best you can; and hope that the screw starts to turn before the same thing only happens to the wrench.
> 
> With those screws, I often times felt like a bomb technician.... trying carefully, ever so slowly to get those screws off; praying the wrench wouldn't slip and completely round out the opening. :sweat:


 
Excuse my poor explanation I did not mean that you can always apply the same amount of torque by hand, but that simply that if a given amount of torque is used to tighten the screw without damage then the same amount of torque applied in the opposite direction will undo the screw without damage so long as there no other factors like Loctight or corrosion 

Mike


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 16, 2008)

It is very impressive how much interest a new Fenix flashlight gets. A light, which has only two modes - especially NO real low mode, cannot use our "standart" 18650s, cannot be upgraded and has the same Q5 bin as the old Fenix T1. :thinking:

Why not buy a Dereelight CL1H instead of a Fenix T1, T11, T12, T200 ...? :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

mikes1 said:


> Excuse my poor explanation I did not mean that you can always apply the same amount of torque by hand, but that simply that if a given amount of torque is used to tighten the screw without damage then the same amount of torque applied in the opposite direction will undo the screw without damage so long as there no other factors like Loctight or corrosion.
> 
> Mike


 
Thank you for clarifying your earlier explanation.


----------



## mikes1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Monocrom you are welcome. I also realise that in the real world things are raerly that simple perhapse I should have added in theory :thinking:

Mike


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> .... Why not buy a Dereelight CL1H instead of a Fenix T1, T11, T12, T200 ...? :twothumbs


 
Three reasons for me:

1 - A CPFer already measured the output of a T1 on an integrating sphere. He got 225 lumens out the front of the light with Surefire CR123 cells. Like you said, the new model uses the same Q5 Bin. That's a good thing.

2 - I generally prefer carrying my lights bezel-up. CL1H has a better designed clip than the T1, possibly even the Tk10. But it's bezel-down carry.

3 - I can order any Fenix model from the Fenix-Store with a money order. No offense to Alan, but unless you have PayPal; it's not nearly as convenient as ordering a Fenix light.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 16, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> It is very impressive how much interest a new Fenix flashlight gets. A light, which has only two modes - especially NO real low mode, cannot use our "standart" 18650s, cannot be upgraded and has the same Q5 bin as the old Fenix T1. :thinking:
> 
> Why not buy a Dereelight CL1H instead of a Fenix T1, T11, T12, T200 ...? :twothumbs



"standart"? :nana:

well surefire has thier fans who will buy almost anything the realease, consider me a fenix version, not right, not wrong, just am...

this light i s sounding good, but, i liked the stainless steel head...did anyone see if the heads might be interchangable?

47s?

Crenshaw


----------



## IMSabbel (Mar 16, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> It is very impressive how much interest a new Fenix flashlight gets. A light, which has only two modes - especially NO real low mode, cannot use our "standart" 18650s, cannot be upgraded and has the same Q5 bin as the old Fenix T1. :thinking:
> 
> Why not buy a Dereelight CL1H instead of a Fenix T1, T11, T12, T200 ...? :twothumbs



Well, for the same reason you need so use wine-red comics sans as a font opposed to what everybody else uses.


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 16, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> 3 - I can order any Fenix model from the Fenix-Store with a money order. No offense to Alan, but unless you have PayPal; it's not nearly as convenient as ordering a Fenix light.


That is right. And by the way --> I have one CL1H in transit, since over THREE WEEKS!! The actual status reads: "2008-02-22 22:49:13 SHANGHAI Despatch from Sorting Center" :thumbsdow

But be that as it may, I have no usage for a flashlight without a real low mode. :naughty:



IMSabbel said:


> Well, for the same reason you need so use wine-red comics sans as a font opposed to what everybody else uses.


I love wine and comics, so I use "wine red comics". :twothumbs


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 16, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> But be that as it may, I have no usage for a flashlight without a real low mode. :naughty:



I think a lot of people like lights without all the bells and whistles. For some people a light with a multi mode tailcap and sophisticated UI will confuse the hell out of them! My dad is one of these people. I've shown him all of my high tech lights and he still thinks the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon is the best of them all. I've also thought that a tactical light doesn't really need a super low output. That isn't really what a light like this is for. I think the 60 lumens (more like 45) out the front of the T1/TK10 is a good selection for low output. 
I think the new TK10 will make quite a few people very happy! It has the excellent performance of the T1, and they fixed all of the gripes people were complaining about.


----------



## Jarl (Mar 16, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Son of a..... :hairpull:
> 
> I appreciate the response. My above comment is aimed at the indivdual who decided to use those ridiculously-easy-to-strip screws. (Not at you). At that size, you're dealing with little more than a tiny circle. I have no clue why those screws are so popular. Especially with knife companies. They're just a headache and a half.
> 
> ...



A really good allen key set will mean you never strip another head again. The problem is, the supplied tools are normally of quite a poor quality, and softer, so damage and round out the allen heads, whereas a better allen key would not have done this.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 16, 2008)

i wonder, can one find a same sized screw that uses regular screw drivers?

Crenshaw


----------



## Marduke (Mar 16, 2008)

The ONLY time I've had trouble with allen head screws is when you try to use metric on SAE, or SAE on metric. If you use the proper size, it's virtually impossible to strip an allen screw.

Philips screws are a different matter. There is so much variation on the quality and method of forming them, that it's extremely easy to strip the head, especially on small loctited #1's or #0's.

I'll take an allen or torx over philips any day of the week.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 16, 2008)

Marduke said:


> I'll take an allen or torx over philips any day of the week.



It come supplied with two extra screws (in case you strip or lose the first two).

Personally I would have preferred torx over allen though


----------



## jchoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Jarl said:


> A really good allen key set will mean you never strip another head again. The problem is, the supplied tools are normally of quite a poor quality, and softer, so damage and round out the allen heads, whereas a better allen key would not have done this.



You hit the nail right on the head. The crappy L keys that ship as tools are made of softer, cheaper materials and are not properly tempered or heat treated. A proper set of tools is vital when you're working with precision fasteners - just as much as when you're working on a car.

http://www.wihatools.com/200seri/263serie.htm

As far as torque and repeatability, I present you with the FAT wrench.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=718023

Calibrated down to 10 in-lb.


----------



## Masque (Mar 16, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> It is very impressive how much interest a new Fenix flashlight gets. A light, which has only two modes - especially NO real low mode, cannot use our "standart" 18650s, cannot be upgraded and has the same Q5 bin as the old Fenix T1. :thinking:



For me, this light is getting the excitement that the T1 would have gotten if it weren't such an odd design. The T1 just doesn't appeal to me. This new light does. And they've updated the design within six months. That's impressive! 

SureFire publishes catalogs more than six months before the products within are released. Now, I know for a solid fact that every one of those SureFire lights will be figuratively bulletproof and will have a warranty that means that I will ALWAYS have the light I purchased in working order, NO MATTER WHAT, and for that I loudly applaud SureFire. 

...but for the "new gadget geek" in me, Fenix wins. That, and for putting out pocket-sized lights that slip into those pockets without a knurled bite on the fabric. This Fenix bridges that gap into my "rugged use" thoughts, with a bright throw - and gift-giving price - that SureFire doesn't currently match. 

In other words, we're excited about this because it's a Sunday, it's fun, and there's not much else to do.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 16, 2008)

Marduke said:


> The ONLY time I've had trouble with allen head screws is when you try to use metric on SAE, or SAE on metric. If you use the proper size, it's virtually impossible to strip an allen screw.


 
I don't know if the Allen wrenches I used on my M.O.D. knives were quality tools or soft junk. But I do know they were the proper size. For me, the virtually impossible was quite easy.


----------



## CandleFranky (Mar 16, 2008)

Masque said:


> This Fenix bridges that gap into my "rugged use" thoughts, with a bright throw - and gift-giving price - that SureFire doesn't currently match.


But what light would you choose, when your life depends upon it? But fortunately, my life does NOT depend on it. :bow:


----------



## csinsc (Mar 16, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> But what light would you choose, when your life depends upon it? But fortunately, my life does NOT depend on it. :bow:


 

Easy answer... SUNLIGHT...

ALL lights fail.....the world is an imperfect place.... 

why do all these threads end up this way??

-Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 16, 2008)

please stay on topic...

Crenshaw


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 16, 2008)

another funny thing on the neutral colored sample i saw. since the grip ring is removable, to prevent the threads from showing, it comes with a GOLD , SOMEWHAT ORANGY spacer washer. :shakehead sure hope the black version doesn't have this. quite "leopold-ish" but from the tailcap side. also comes with a black rubber switch and spare orange one. the sample i saw also doesn't tailstand.


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 17, 2008)

wishywashy7 said:


> another funny thing on the neutral colored sample i saw. since the grip ring is removable, to prevent the threads from showing, it comes with a GOLD , SOMEWHAT ORANGY spacer washer. :shakehead sure hope the black version doesn't have this. quite "leopold-ish" but from the tailcap side. also comes with a black rubber switch and spare orange one. the sample i saw also doesn't tailstand.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



4sevens said:


> Not to mention no leaking problems that even the best alkalines suffer from.



True that alkalines can leak. 

However, CR123As have their own problems alkalines don't experience.

They suffer from potential to detonate and/or vent with flame. 

FAA has disallowed *spare* lithium batteries in check-in luggage.

EDIT:
KuoH is right. Only what's installed in the device is permissible as a check-in. SPARES must be a carry-on.


----------



## KuoH (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

Only SPARE lithium batteries are prohibited from what I understand. If it's installed in your light, then it's permitted in both checked and carry on.

http://safetravel.dot.gov/quick_chart.html

KuoH



Handlobraesing said:


> FAA has disallowed lithium batteries in check-in luggage.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Handlobraesing said:


> True that alkalines can leak.
> 
> However, CR123As have their own problems alkalines don't experience.
> 
> ...


 
The ones that tend to vent or even explode are usually the cheap ones that some folks buy, just to save a few bucks.

With CR123 cells, it really does matter if they are Made in America; instead of China. Although AW is able to make some of the best cells in the world, that doesn't apply to your average "Made in China" cell. 

I have more CR123-based lights in my collection than any other type. I've had zero issues with venting or exploding cells. All of the cells in my lights are Made in America, where Q.C. standards are stricter. I've got 2 cases of Surefire cells in a cabinet, in my bedroom. I sleep soundly at night.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 17, 2008)

Monocrom, how are Japan made cells? i had some that came with a light and took them out immediatly cos they looked like china cells, but only on closer inspection did i see japan.

Crenshaw


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Handlobraesing said:


> True that alkalines can leak.
> However, CR123As have their own problems alkalines don't experience.
> They suffer from potential to detonate and/or vent with flame.
> FAA has disallowed lithium batteries in check-in luggage.



You can have lithium batteries installed in flashlight in your check-in.

Lithiums do not leak on their own just by sitting there like alkalines.
They leak when they are REVERSE CHARGED. This happens when
two cells of significantly different capacities is used in series. When one
cell complete depletes, the other cell continues to supply power and
begins REVERSE CHARGE the depleted cells.

This is why you
1) never mix and match different brands with multi-celled applications
2) always use fresh cells
3) use cheap cells that can vary greatly in capacity. buy brand name cells.

There are signicant advantages to lithiums that the military/LE considers 
good enough to use them exclusively.
1) In definite shelf life - actual shelf life exceeds 10 years if stored in a sealed
container without humidity
2) They have a very broad operating temperature. (ask me sometime
about a trip to yosemite where we were lost in a snow storm because
we had gps'es with tons of new alkalines which did us no good)
3) They have a very high energy density and preform very well under heavy
loads - several magnitudes better than alkalines.

From clinical experience, we get flashlights damaged by leaky alkalines
EVERY OTHER DAY. We have had ZERO reports of lithiums leaking or
exploding. This is from a 3 year sample set. Go figure.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 17, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Monocrom, how are Japan made cells? i had some that came with a light and took them out immediatly cos they looked like china cells, but only on closer inspection did i see japan.
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Sorry Crenshaw, I don't have experience with CR123 cells that are Made in Japan. 

I've found what works best.... or at least best for me.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



4sevens said:


> You can have lithium batteries installed in flashlight in your check-in.


They do not allow spares. Are you sure you won't need spares? Do you want to use up space for spare batteries for carry-on goods?



> Lithiums do not leak on their own just by sitting there like alkalines.
> They leak when they are REVERSE CHARGED. This happens when
> two cells of significantly different capacities is used in series. When one
> cell complete depletes, the other cell continues to supply power and
> begins REVERSE CHARGE the depleted cells.


We know this.



> This is why you
> 1) never mix and match different brands with multi-celled applications
> 2) always use fresh cells


obvious with any battery powered equipment.



> 3) use cheap cells that can vary greatly in capacity. buy brand name cells.


Topics covering venting with flame and explosion of lithium cells were hot discussions on this very CPF some time ago. How do you qualify which cells are safe enough? Where do you draw the line from safe to not safe? 



> There are signicant advantages to lithiums that the military/LE considers
> good enough to use them exclusively.
> 
> 
> ...



The military use many LiSO2 batteries, a very different type of lithium battery. Very costly and not readily available to civilians. The Military needs the long shelf-life to deploy on a moment's notice, performance across all temperature even at a great cost.

These lithium cell issues are not unique to any particular flashlights. They apply to anything that uses lithium batteries

Yes, you're right on the three criteria. Lithium performs better than NiMH and they store better than alkaline, but they also cost $$$ and have unique safety issues.

1.) great for emergency use light. What about something you use daily? Is the cost justified? 

2.) Alkalines just suck at low temperature. NiMH, which is rechargeable, does pretty well at low temperature. 

3.)Again, alkalines are just not very good under heavy load, but NiMHs are fairly decent in volumetric energy density. 

The numerous reports of alkaline leaks damaged flashlights. As frequent as those happen, you don't usually go beyond damage to the battery powered appliance. 

When lithium incidents happen, people get hurt and other things get damaged. 

The few incidents reported here involving lithium, although not as likely to happen, have grievous consequences involving personal injuries. 

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=123462&page=1&pp=40
I believe the batteries in this incident were SUREFIRE brand. Is that not a "name brand" ? 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/124776

Case 1: man cut up his face from lithium battery induced explosion.
Case 2: serious wound to foot from glass shards, battery induced. 
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78843
Case 3: inhalation of toxic gases from battery venting.

a CPF member rube reports after a lithium battery incident, his company put a ban on lithium flashlights on their campus.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Handlobraesing said:


> They do not allow spares. Are you sure you won't need spares? Do you want to use up space for spare batteries for carry-on goods?
> .....
> ...
> a CPF member rube reports after a lithium battery incident, his company put a ban on lithium flashlights on their campus.



so erm, what is your point exactly?are you suggesting that fenix use only rechargable li-ons? batteries have stored energy, and any kind of battery has the potential to be dangerous.

we all know the dangers of lithiums, all 4sevens said was that you wont get leaky alk problems, he didnt say that you will definetly have NO battery problems. And while they ARE dangerous, statistically speaking, lithium ventings when used properly are rare, almost non existent.What other alternatives are there? i highly doubt the average consumer will wont to blow upwards of 30$ at one go on rechargables, expecially considering i am still on the set of panasonics that _came_ with my T1..


Crenshaw


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Crenshaw said:


> so erm, what is your point exactly?are you suggesting that fenix use only rechargable li-ons? batteries have stored energy, and any kind of battery has the potential to be dangerous.



To show both sides to the story. Since someone posted to mention the good side of "not leaking like alkalines", why not show the other side too? 



> we all know the dangers of lithiums, all 4sevens said was that you wont get leaky alk problems, he didnt say that you will definetly have NO battery problems.


Who's "we"? Let's not forget many are newbie members as well as those visiting after reading about this site elsewhere. 

So, I disagree on the unique danger of primary lithium cells being common knowledge.



> And while they ARE dangerous, statistically speaking, lithium ventings when used properly are rare, almost non existent.What other alternatives are there?



They do happen often enough that there's been several reported incidents of property damage and injuries on this board. I agree it's less likely to happen than alkaline leaking, but when it does consequences are MUCH more serious. 

I didn't say avoid them entirely, but the users should be aware of the danger, then decide for themselves. 




> i highly doubt the average consumer will wont to blow upwards of 30$ at one go on rechargables, expecially considering i am still on the set of panasonics that _came_ with my T1..
> Crenshaw


Statistically speaking like yourself, your experience isn't statistically typical. Many CPFers go through CR123As like beer and buy them by the box.


----------



## patycake57 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Handlobraesing said:


> Statistically speaking like yourself, your experience isn't statistically typical. Many CPFers go through CR123As like beer and buy them by the box.


 
The previous poster didn't mention anything about statistics, only his opinion. I'm sure your statistically speaking is statistically typical, though it is still probably all the same according to Mark Twain.


----------



## LEDdicted (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow, this thread sure has gone off-topic!


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

EDIT 
The thread is shifting off topic, so yeah, let's bring it back to topic.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



Handlobraesing said:


> He said it in the previous paragraph.
> 
> "And while they ARE dangerous, *statistically speaking*, lithium ventings when used properly are rare, almost non existent."
> 
> I can't see how you can "speak statistically" without having statistical data that it is "almost non-existant". But yes, this thread is going off topic, let the thread shift back to topic.



You're the one who took it off topic :thinking:

While we swing back on topic, let's try and take the rudeness down a notch or two also....


----------



## Masque (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*

I really like puppies. Not lithium-powered ones, however. ONLY RECHARGEABLE PUPPIES FOR ME.

Oh, but one step toward being back on topic, I'd like to point out that the _choice_ to use rechargeable batteries is really the feature that I think most of us want. Many are saddened when primaries are the only option, and I'd bet rather a larger number of people would be upset if this light *only* took rechargeables. Who would object to having the option for both? Myself, I'd like rechargeables for around town, but primaries for any time I'm away from the town. I think that's a pretty common viewpoint.

Choice can be a good thing. That's a reason that the mere existence of this light, in whatever form it takes, is a plus for the market. 

And to close the circle: I wonder if the reflector is the same as the T1.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 17, 2008)

I wish the new tk10 had the cycle options that my p3d rebel has i think that many options is a good thing.Only thing is more lumens please.hey fenix how about a p2D tactical with 400+ lumens that would be a cool light.:candle:


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 17, 2008)

Handlobraesing, truce? 
lets get back to topic, suffice to say that alkalines CAN leak, and Lithiums CAN explode, and ANYONE using EITHER should be made fully aware of it..:thumbsup:

oh just for the record, statistically speaking meant that considering millions and millions of CR123As that are gone through every day around the world,the handful of exploding ones is a very small number. I totally agree that it can happen, and its a danger though.Count only those that are actually used properly, not mixed etc, and the number goes down. Count only the US made ones, and you get maybe that ONE surefire battery that exploded...

i shudder at the idea of the T1 having 5 modes...while useful, i much prefer this method of changing where you can lock out modes if you want. Its the only thing i dont like on the p1d, you cant avoid the blinkies if dont want them..I do like the 5 mode thing, but not on ALL my lights.

BUT, thats off topic...careful..

Crenshaw


----------



## mchlwise (Mar 18, 2008)

husky20 said:


> I wish the new tk10 had the cycle options that my p3d rebel has i think that many options is a good thing.Only thing is more lumens please.hey fenix how about a p2D tactical with 400+ lumens that would be a cool light.:candle:



Some people (and surprisingly enough I find myself as one of them) have decided after using numerous Fenixes, JetBeams, etc., that two modes is really all that's needed - high high and low low.

Sounds like the low on the new Fenixes might be a little high, but we'll have to see. :shrug:


----------



## Marduke (Mar 18, 2008)

mchlwise said:


> Some people (and surprisingly enough I find myself as one of them) have decided after using numerous Fenixes, JetBeams, etc., that two modes is really all that's needed - high high and low low.
> 
> Sounds like the low on the new Fenixes might be a little high, but we'll have to see. :shrug:



You have to remember who these lights are designed for. 60 lumens might be a tad bright for you to read a menu in a dark restaurant at night, but it's perfect for a cop to search a car for guns and drugs. Does a security guard need 3 lumens to shine down a hallway to make sure a door is secure? 225 would be blinding in the backscatter, but 60 should be just about right.


IMO, Fenix chose wisely when they selected the levels for the T1 and TK10.

Now the LxT has a little more discussion to it, since that's a EDC type light and not tactical, but that's not what this thread is about.


----------



## techwg (Mar 18, 2008)

the t1 and TK10 are more professional than the P range. Thats why theres no low low. plus, the way they have rigged it, they cant have more than 2 modes anyway, so you really dont want super high and low low, because its not good for runtime if you run super high all the time, and if your only alternative is low low, then the light becomes useless. When i get my Tk10 i think its going to be just nice.


----------



## mchlwise (Mar 18, 2008)

Excellent points. 

I had thought that a lower low would be better for tactical situations allowing you to look at a map, or check your gear, or illuminate something much more discreetly without compromising your position. 

I can see, though, how the TK10 would be great for a security gaurd, etc. - with a long runtime in "standard" mode, but huge throw for things that go bump, etc.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 19, 2008)

5 days to go


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2008)

who else is counting down the days until this release?


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> who else is counting down the days until this release?


 
Safe to say, a lot of us are.

I'm still trying to find out if it'll be available in black.


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 19, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Safe to say, a lot of us are.
> I'm still trying to find out if it'll be available in black.


We will have black


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 19, 2008)

I have never been a big fan of flashlight belt clips which require any sort of screws to hold them in place. Hell I am not a big fan of bely clips on larger flashlights to begin with.
Even my beloved McGizmo PD's have a system that uses 2 screws to hold the clip in place. They came with titanium hex screws which GALLED on my TI PD's I replaced those with phillips (on all of my pd's) head versions which I like much more. How the system on this light works remeins to be seen. IMHO the success os such a system has to do with the size of the screw. If it is a tiny little screw.... I don't know we will see.
Yaesumofo




mikes1 said:


> I have read the comments about rounding the heads of small allen screws with great intrest. I think it is worth saying assuming the Allen screw was not rounded when it was put on then if you are using the correct sized wrench you must be able to apply the same amount of torque without damaging the screw to remove it.
> Problems may arise if it was over tightened and damaged to start with or if the screws have been loctighted in I also think go quality wrenches are a must the supplied one may not cut it
> 
> Mike


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 19, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Safe to say, a lot of us are.
> 
> I'm still trying to find out if it'll be available in black.



Some are, some aren't. I'm not. 
Since he asked. IMO, "some" more proper over using the words many, a lot, most or all.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> who else is counting down the days until this release?



I'm already one day ahead of you :naughty: It's the 20th here already.

offtopic: excellent bargain on the fenix E0 you have at the moment :twothumbs


----------



## WadeF (Mar 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> who else is counting down the days until this release?


 
I'm counting down here. Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## shroomy (Mar 19, 2008)

Handlobraesing said:


> Some are, some aren't. I'm not.
> Since he asked. IMO, "some" more proper over using the words many, a lot, most or all.



Please stop trolling. Seriously, posts like that, aside from being completely and utterly pointless, are incredibly rude........ Or perhaps that is their point. :shakehead

Edit: Oh, I almost forgot, I'm counting down too.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> who else is counting down the days until this release?


Hi Matt! i was wondering whether you had an account here...

Crenshaw


----------



## pumbaah (Mar 19, 2008)

can't wait for the TK10 as i couldn't get the T1 as out of stock


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 19, 2008)

pumbaah said:


> can't wait for the TK10 as i couldn't get the T1 as out of stock


I've still got them


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 20, 2008)

DELETED


----------



## Daylo (Mar 20, 2008)

4sevens, any chance for a preorder?


----------



## BigMHoff (Mar 20, 2008)

Daylo said:


> 4sevens, any chance for a preorder?


 
I'll take 6. Please. Black.


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 20, 2008)

Daylo said:


> 4sevens, any chance for a preorder?


Soon enough... 
No later than March 25. We want to narrow the gap between preorder and
delivery time. So we're waiting a bit until we know we have a whole bunch 
coming


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2008)

:twothumbs


4sevens said:


> We will have black


 
Thank You!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> Hi Matt! i was wondering whether you had an account here...
> 
> Crenshaw





What's up, Crenshaw!

I just joined yesterday!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

pumbaah said:


> can't wait for the TK10 as i couldn't get the T1 as out of stock




Yes, we still have plenty of T1 in stock!

just no more clipless in stock. That's probably what you are looking for.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 20, 2008)

With regards to hex head stuff. In pressure washers quite a few hex are used.

The smaller ones used on smaller cheaper pumps are frighteningly easy to strip. BUT they are crummy bolts to start with.

Use the right tool makes a LOT of difference.






David said I was "Competent"....... I will walk on clouds all day!!!


----------



## BRAMEL (Mar 20, 2008)

So, when is the release date???

I have a surprise....but I won't say what it is until the official release date.


----------



## mchlwise (Mar 20, 2008)

BRAMEL said:


> I have a surprise....but I won't say what it is until the official release date.



Then why did you even make this statement? :sick2:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 20, 2008)

BRAMEL said:


> So, when is the release date???
> 
> I have a surprise....but I won't say what it is until the official release date.


 
March 25th.

BTW, is the surprise that you already have a Tk10?

UnknownVT got his hands on one too. Even posted a review.... And then he deleted the review cause he remembered he wasn't supposed to reveal anything before the 25th.


----------



## BRAMEL (Mar 20, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> BTW, is the surprise that you already have a Tk10?


 
Yeah! that was the surprise.....I managed to get my hands on two of them one for me and my father.

Guess it's not much of a surprise now.


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 20, 2008)

How?? I want one !!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 20, 2008)

You gotta be "special" 

And NO I DO NOT have one yet, but will!!!!!


----------



## stitch_paradox (Mar 20, 2008)

BRAMEL said:


> Yeah! that was the surprise.....I managed to get my hands on two of them one for me and my father.
> 
> Guess it's not much of a surprise now.



Maybe he got it direct from Fenix. Man this wait is killing me.


----------



## Khaytsus (Mar 20, 2008)

yaesumofo said:


> I have never been a big fan of flashlight belt clips which require any sort of screws to hold them in place. Hell I am not a big fan of bely clips on larger flashlights to begin with.
> Even my beloved McGizmo PD's have a system that uses 2 screws to hold the clip in place. They came with titanium hex screws which GALLED on my TI PD's I replaced those with phillips (on all of my pd's) head versions which I like much more. How the system on this light works remeins to be seen. IMHO the success os such a system has to do with the size of the screw. If it is a tiny little screw.... I don't know we will see.
> Yaesumofo



We know you hate Fenix.....


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## chiphead (Mar 20, 2008)

Oooh dear, I wonder if I can get one before my 52nd B-day. Is there a release date?

chiphead


----------



## husky20 (Mar 20, 2008)

FENIX ROCKS:rock:


----------



## ledkings (Mar 21, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> Maybe he got it direct from Fenix. Man this wait is killing me.



i doubt it, if the Fenix woulda sent them to a dealer, and since dealers don't even have it yet, well you get what i'm saying


----------



## BOBBYBOB (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey, 4 7's will there be a version with a smooth reflector? Thanks


----------



## BOBBYBOB (Mar 21, 2008)

OOps, I forgot to mention my birthday is the 24th, you can bet my present will be a TK 10. I love this country!!


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 21, 2008)

BOBBYBOB said:


> Hey, 4 7's will there be a version with a smooth reflector? Thanks


No there will not be.


----------



## pumbaah (Mar 21, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I've still got them


 
Well, kinda inclined towards the TK10 now after much hype about it, especially the clip...:candle:

hehehe

let me check if my friend wants the T1, you post overseas right? dumb question....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2008)

chiphead said:


> Oooh dear, I wonder if I can get one before my 52nd B-day. Is there a release date?
> 
> chiphead




March 25th is the release date.


----------



## pumbaah (Mar 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, we still have plenty of T1 in stock!
> 
> just no more clipless in stock. That's probably what you are looking for.


 

right on...hence the TK10...........


----------



## LightJunk (Mar 21, 2008)

hi all,
i am new to this forum. i got my fenix tk10 a week ago and it sure is better than the t1. 
however i can't show any picture or reveal any price as not allowed by fenix till 28th mar which is a week from now.
the drawback is the tactical grip replacement ring which is orange in color.
i wish the replacement tailcap switch is black instead of orange.
otherwise perfect.


----------



## __philippe (Mar 21, 2008)

Fenix TK10 composite picture:

http://z.abang.com/d/huwaizhuangbei/1/0/h/-/-/-/1.jpg

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## techwg (Mar 21, 2008)

4sevens said:


> No there will not be.



How is the throw on the TK10 compared to, say, a P3D Q5 in terms of ammount of illumination at longer distances and things?


----------



## meuge (Mar 21, 2008)

techwg said:


> How is the throw on the TK10 compared to, say, a P3D Q5 in terms of ammount of illumination at longer distances and things?


I can't tell you about TK10, but the T1 out-throws the P series handily. The shape and size of the reflector make the spot significantly brighter.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 21, 2008)

techwg said:


> How is the throw on the TK10 compared to, say, a P3D Q5 in terms of ammount of illumination at longer distances and things?


 
Assuming the TK10's emitter and reflector are the same as the T1's, it should handily out throw the P3D. My T1 gives me a little over 6,000LUX, and my P3D's are in the 2,570-3,300LUX range, depending on if they have a textured or smoth reflector. 

So the TK10 should be in the same ball park as the T1 hopefully.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 21, 2008)

where is everyone getting them so early...:thinking:

Crenshaw


----------



## BRAMEL (Mar 21, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Assuming the TK10's emitter and reflector are the same as the T1's, it should handily out throw the P3D. My T1 gives me a little over 6,000LUX, and my P3D's are in the 2,570-3,300LUX range, depending on if they have a textured or smoth reflector.
> 
> So the TK10 should be in the same ball park as the T1 hopefully.


 
If memory of the T1 is correct, the new integrated bezel on the TK10 make the lens noticeably larger, so the reflector should have a larger diameter. I could get out the calipers and take a measurement.


----------



## BRAMEL (Mar 21, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> where is everyone getting them so early...:thinking:
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Right place at the right time or just lucky.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 21, 2008)

BRAMEL said:


> I could get out the calipers and take a measurement.


 
That would be cool, let us know what you find.


----------



## mchlwise (Mar 21, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> where is everyone getting them so early...:thinking:
> 
> Crenshaw



Who is "everyone"?

Bramel is the only one I have seen state that he has one, and if he got it from a confidential source (which his post about a "surprise" he can't reveal until the 25th implies) then he should be keeping his mouth shut. 

Apparently someone said UnknownVT posted then deleted a review, but I haven't seen it. 

Only four more days people... :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 21, 2008)

mchlwise said:


> Apparently someone said UnknownVT posted then deleted a review, but I haven't seen it.


 
I didn't see it either. And by *it, *I mean the review. But here's the thread!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192690

LightJunk claims to have one too, and I believe at least one other person has come forward saying they have one already.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## husky20 (Mar 21, 2008)

I sure hope Fenix is going to offer a souped up version quik.That is the one i want more power yes more power! Im also a lumenholic.400 would be nice no 500.I am the lumenator.


----------



## Masque (Mar 21, 2008)

husky20 said:


> I sure hope Fenix is going to offer a souped up version quik.That is the one i want more power yes more power! Im also a lumenholic.400 would be nice no 500.I am the lumenator.



Since we don't live in the world of wishes and magic puppies, which real-world emitter would you be suggesting for that up-souping?


----------



## husky20 (Mar 21, 2008)

Masque said:


> Since we don't live in the world of wishes and magic puppies, which real-world emitter would you be suggesting for that up-souping?


well how about the r2 bin emitters or the seol p7?or the next kick butt led that i am sure allready exist or is just about to be born :thumbsup:this is the world of wishes and magic puppys dood!:nana:


----------



## IMSabbel (Mar 21, 2008)

BRAMEL said:


> If memory of the T1 is correct, the new integrated bezel on the TK10 make the lens noticeably larger, so the reflector should have a larger diameter. I could get out the calipers and take a measurement.


I would really appreciate that.

The thing that kept me from the T1 was that i dont really get into hydraulic presses / run over by a tank on daily bases. So the 5mm or what it was wall thickness just meant that the head was much bigger than it had to for the throw it provides.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 21, 2008)

As far as i am concerned the new tk10 is just a dressed up T1.until it pulls away from 225 T1 lumens i wont be buying one.:thumbsdow


----------



## Masque (Mar 21, 2008)

husky20 said:


> well how about the r2 bin emitters or the seol p7?or the next kick butt led that i am sure allready exist or is just about to be born :thumbsup:this is the world of wishes and magic puppys dood!:nana:



400 lumens would be possible from a P7, true. I'd be surprised if there weren't a few like that floating out at Fenix right now.

Remember, that LED was just shipped _last week_. It'd be pretty impressive for them to have filled the channels with a tested product by now. Note that SureFire obviously had samples of it months ago, and they're still months away from releasing theirs...


----------



## Masque (Mar 21, 2008)

husky20 said:


> As far as i am concerned the new tk10 is just a dressed up T1.until it pulls away from 225 T1 lumens i wont be buying one.:thumbsdow



And see, you've hit the nail on the head there. It's like a T1 with a better body. That's kinda neat! 

Plus, we haven't seen the beam from it. You're _really_ going to judge just on lumens out the front? If we all did that, the 120P would languish - yet its beautiful beam seems to keep folks stuck to theirs. 

Quality over quantity... and it seems possible that with this light you might get both.


----------



## Jarl (Mar 21, 2008)

__philippe said:


> Fenix TK10 composite picture:
> 
> http://z.abang.com/d/huwaizhuangbei/1/0/h/-/-/-/1.jpg
> 
> ...



Beautiful light!


----------



## Sonic Blast (Mar 21, 2008)

It appears to be a t1 on a diet. Still pretty cool though.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 21, 2008)

husky20 said:


> As far as i am concerned the new tk10 is just a dressed up T1.until it pulls away from 225 T1 lumens i wont be buying one.:thumbsdow


 
The TK10 seems like it is the result of the T1 getting into people's hands, T1 owners reporting back to Fenix about what they liked and what they didn't like, and the TK10 is the result of their feedback. So for those who had issues with the T1, such as the pointy tips on the tail cap that, for some, made it hard to push the button, or the big wire clip that rubbed against the body tube, or the SS bezel that was reflective and sharp, the lack of a tactical grip ring, etc. It looks like the TK10 addreses all of these issues, which should make it more acceptable for those looking for a tactical style light. It's not dressed up, it's redesigned. 

As far as pulling away from the 225 lumens (or however many lumens it maybe), we'll probably be waiting awhile. Even if we get an R5 in a Fenix by the end of the year, what will that give us, maybe 300 lumens? That's not even double the output, and doesn't it take 4 times the output to look twice as bright? So even a Surefire UA2 (EDIT: I meant Surefire UB2) at 400 lumens won't look twice as bright as the T1. 

Can't wait to get my TK10 and take some pictures and post a review.  I like my T1, but I rarely carry it for many of the above reasons, that other T1 owners had issues with. I'm hoping the TK10 will be more pocket friendly, etc.


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 21, 2008)

Where does it say that the Surefire UA2 will be a 400 lumen light?

In terms of the TK10 I have a feeling that it is going to be a while before we see 25- 300 400 lumen flashlights from fenix or anybody else for a while.
The next LEAP looks to be the the seoul P7 emitter. This is the emitter I look forwared to seeing in flashlights. The beam will be a wider beam in the same way the LUX V is wider. That combined with larger reflectors will make for some powerhouse thrower flashlights.
That emitter may be perfect for a T1 style flashlight.
Yaesumofo




WadeF said:


> The TK10 seems like it is the result of the T1 getting into people's hands, T1 owners reporting back to Fenix about what they liked and what they didn't like, and the TK10 is the result of their feedback. So for those who had issues with the T1, such as the pointy tips on the tail cap that, for some, made it hard to push the button, or the big wire clip that rubbed against the body tube, or the SS bezel that was reflective and sharp, the lack of a tactical grip ring, etc. It looks like the TK10 addreses all of these issues, which should make it more acceptable for those looking for a tactical style light. It's not dressed up, it's redesigned.
> 
> As far as pulling away from the 225 lumens (or however many lumens it maybe), we'll probably be waiting awhile. Even if we get an R5 in a Fenix by the end of the year, what will that give us, maybe 300 lumens? That's not even double the output, and doesn't it take 4 times the output to look twice as bright? So even a Surefire UA2 at 400 lumens won't look twice as bright as the T1.
> 
> Can't wait to get my TK10 and take some pictures and post a review.  I like my T1, but I rarely carry it for many of the above reasons, that other T1 owners had issues with. I'm hoping the TK10 will be more pocket friendly, etc.


----------



## LightJunk (Mar 21, 2008)

Crenshaw,
If your current location is correct, then it is a bridge away. Very near to your place.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 21, 2008)

yaesumofo said:


> Where does it say that the Surefire UA2 will be a 400 lumen light?


 
Thanks for catching that, I mean the UB2. 



yaesumofo said:


> The next LEAP looks to be the the seoul P7 emitter. This is the emitter I look forwared to seeing in flashlights. The beam will be a wider beam in the same way the LUX V is wider. That combined with larger reflectors will make for some powerhouse thrower flashlights.
> That emitter may be perfect for a T1 style flashlight.
> Yaesumofo


 
I agree. Hopefully we'll see some P60 style drop-ins with a P7 putting out 400+ lumens, with a nice wide beam, with big hot spot, etc.


----------



## chibato (Mar 21, 2008)

WadeF said:


> The TK10 seems like it is the result of the T1 getting into people's hands, T1 owners reporting back to Fenix about what they liked and what they didn't like, and the TK10 is the result of their feedback. So for those who had issues with the T1, such as the pointy tips on the tail cap that, for some, made it hard to push the button, or the big wire clip that rubbed against the body tube, or the SS bezel that was reflective and sharp, the lack of a tactical grip ring, etc. It looks like the TK10 addreses all of these issues, which should make it more acceptable for those looking for a tactical style light. It's not dressed up, it's redesigned.


 
Exactly! It looks like Fenix took a good thing and made it great. 




WadeF said:


> Can't wait to get my TK10 and take some pictures and post a review.  I like my T1, but I rarely carry it for many of the above reasons, that other T1 owners had issues with. I'm hoping the TK10 will be more pocket friendly, etc.


 
+1:thumbsup:


----------



## chibato (Mar 21, 2008)

mchlwise said:


> Who is "everyone"?
> 
> Bramel is the only one I have seen state that he has one, and if he got it from a confidential source (which his post about a "surprise" he can't reveal until the 25th implies) then he should be keeping his mouth shut.
> 
> ...


 


Monocrom said:


> I didn't see it either. And by *it, *I mean the review. But here's the thread!
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192690
> 
> LightJunk claims to have one too, and I believe at least one other person has come forward saying they have one already.


 

I heard someone hijacked a shipment from Shenzhen and are selling them on the black market.


----------



## ledkings (Mar 22, 2008)

I may do a preorder if anyone is interested, but currently waiting on Fenix to finalize everything so I know all the details, ie price, when i'm receiving shipments, etc. 
I wouldn't want to do a preorder without details then have everyone need to pay extra when the price is different than i thought, or my inventory to be stuck in customs for 2 weeks and lock up everyone's tk10 money when other people get theirs etc.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 22, 2008)

yaesumofo said:


> Where does it say that the Surefire UA2 will be a 400 lumen light?
> 
> In terms of the TK10 I have a feeling that it is going to be a while before we see 25- 300 400 lumen flashlights from fenix or anybody else for a while.
> The next LEAP looks to be the the seoul P7 emitter. This is the emitter I look forwared to seeing in flashlights. The beam will be a wider beam in the same way the LUX V is wider. That combined with larger reflectors will make for some powerhouse thrower flashlights.
> ...


Totally agree with you that would be incredible please Fenix answer are prayers


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 22, 2008)

WadeF is right about the design thing. When the T1 came out, the main complaints were the pronged tailcap, and bad grip, and non-removable pocket clip. They fixed all that in the Tk10, essentially a T1 v2.0, so i think its kinda hypocritical of CPF as a community to be saying that its nothing new, its just a different design. I know not eveyrone is saying it, and i respect anyone's decision on the matter, but, just sayin' 

Crenshaw


----------



## husky20 (Mar 22, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> WadeF is right about the design thing. When the T1 came out, the main complaints were the pronged tailcap, and bad grip, and non-removable pocket clip. They fixed all that in the Tk10, essentially a T1 v2.0, so i think its kinda hypocritical of CPF as a community to be saying that its nothing new, its just a different design. I know not eveyrone is saying it, and i respect anyone's decision on the matter, but, just sayin'
> 
> Crenshaw


IM greedy im just trying to egg them on.Their an outstanding company doing extraordinary things and they really do listen to their costumers which is awesome.The new Tk10 is just another outstanding product in there already in my opinion outstanding line up of world class technology in LED flashlights it is very impressive to say the least!I am as well as others just so very excited to see what they will have for us in the years to come God bless Fenix.:thumbsup:


----------



## husky20 (Mar 22, 2008)

husky20 said:


> IM greedy im just trying to egg them on.Their an outstanding company doing extraordinary things and they really do listen to their costumers which is awesome.The new Tk10 is just another outstanding product in there already in my opinion outstanding line up of world class technology in LED flashlights it is very impressive to say the least!I am as well as others just so very excited to see what they will have for us in the years to come God bless Fenix.:thumbsup:


p.s They should send me a free Tk10 for that endorsement:naughty:


----------



## BBL (Mar 22, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> When the T1 came out, the main complaints were the pronged tailcap, and bad grip, and non-removable pocket clip. They fixed all that in the Tk10


The tailcap is nowhere near fixed - it still has the useless teeth, its just sad.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 22, 2008)

BBL said:


> The tailcap is nowhere near fixed - it still has the useless teeth, its just sad.


 
Same with the clip. Compared to the T1, it's a big improvement. Compared to other clip-carried lights, that's a bit of a different story.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 22, 2008)

LightJunk said:


> Crenshaw,
> If your current location is correct, then it is a bridge away. Very near to your place.


they have it there!! huh...lol..its okay ill have one soon enough..heh

Crenshaw


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 22, 2008)

BBL said:


> The tailcap is nowhere near fixed - it still has the useless teeth, its just sad.



the issue was with the teeth blocking the tailswitch, so you couldnt activate the light with anything other then the tip of your thumb. Now it aparently comes with two tail boots, one that makes the button stick out more, and one thats like the T1, within the prongs. This way, you have the option of tail stand/no tactical or tactical/no tailstand

Crenshaw


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 22, 2008)

It's pretty rare that I tail stand a light. Power here is pretty reliable until some idiot knocks down a power pole with a pickup.

Having the button inside the prongs WOULD tend to cut down on accidental activation and allow tail stand....

Have to see which way I like it when I get it.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 22, 2008)

BBL said:


> The tailcap is nowhere near fixed - it still has the useless teeth, its just sad.


Those teeth are not useles they can come in real handy when and if you ever need to crack someone over the head with it


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



ledkings said:


> it's real, i can send you the 243 mb catalogue from fenix if you like.



Whatever happened to this offer sir?


----------



## neophyte (Mar 22, 2008)

I think keeping in mind that Fenix have only _just_ 'seriously' entered the tactical torch market, they've done well. They definitely have a bit of room to grow (in terms of torch/flashlight design) in order to hit to the sort of reknown that a brand like Surefire has.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 23, 2008)

neophyte said:


> I think keeping in mind that Fenix have only _just_ 'seriously' entered the tactical torch market, they've done well. They definitely have a bit of room to grow (in terms of torch/flashlight design) in order to hit to the sort of reknown that a brand like Surefire has.



Surefire's been around for almost four decades. Personally, I don't think there's a replacement for history in assurance that they'll be around to stand behind their product years later.


----------



## techwg (Mar 23, 2008)

The switch... is it likely to withstand abuse and dropping? I ask, because as far as i know, its a click switch, and from the pic, its standing out a nice way from the end of the light.

In another thread i started, people were telling me forward click is more easy to damage than reverse click. What does this mean for the tk10 solidity and reliability?


----------



## chibato (Mar 23, 2008)

techwg said:


> The switch... is it likely to withstand abuse and dropping? I ask, because as far as i know, its a click switch, and from the pic, its standing out a nice way from the end of the light.
> 
> In another thread i started, people were telling me forward click is more easy to damage than reverse click. What does this mean for the tk10 solidity and reliability?


 
It should take a good deal of abuse. It appears similar to the T1, so when cliked on, the switch on the TK10 should be about even with the teeth, which should help protect it from a drop/impact. To cause much damage you would almost need to manage a direct hit to the switch which is only 1/2 an inch in diameter; although possible, unless you are throwing the light at objects with sharp points, it is not likely. I was lucky enough to get to abuse someone else's T1 (courtesy of fenix-store.com) and know just what that thing can take. The switch seemed to be the weakest link there, but a few dozen accidental drops are not going to hurt it.


----------



## techwg (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, i guess i will be able to leave it switched in the on position and twist to turn on? its just been worrying me, people telling me forward click is more sucpetible to damage, yet almost everyone raves about how good forward click switches are... If reverse is more solid, why use forward? its not exactly hard to click and release for the operation of momentary is it?


----------



## I came to the light... (Mar 23, 2008)

techwg said:


> The switch... is it likely to withstand abuse and dropping? I ask, because as far as i know, its a click switch, and from the pic, its standing out a nice way from the end of the light.
> 
> In another thread i started, people were telling me forward click is more easy to damage than reverse click. What does this mean for the tk10 solidity and reliability?


 
+ 
waiting for the tests... 

I prefer momentary just because its a bit easier, not a lot, but still useful. I can see it prefered in "tactical" lights because its quicker to turn off - just stop holding it on.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 23, 2008)

Handlobraesing said:


> Surefire's been around for almost four decades. Personally, I don't think there's a replacement for history in assurance that they'll be around to stand behind their product years later.


surefire was just purchased by chowshin in china


----------



## Burgess (Mar 23, 2008)

_


----------



## neophyte (Mar 23, 2008)

Handlobraesing said:


> Surefire's been around for almost four decades. Personally, I don't think there's a replacement for history in assurance that they'll be around to stand behind their product years later.



That's exactly my point - Fenix has only 'just' entered into the LED torch market. Only time, customer feedback and a willingness to listen & support the product is what will bring them to a standard like Surefire. Anyway, this is all off topic.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 23, 2008)

Handlobraesing said:


> Surefire's been around for almost four decades. Personally, I don't think there's a replacement for history in assurance that they'll be around to stand behind their product years later.


 
Do we really care if a company is around years later to support a $60-70 flashlight? I don't. 

Do we care if a company is around years later to support a $200 to $4,800 flashlight? Uh, probably.


----------



## thefly01 (Mar 23, 2008)

Less than two days till we get to hear the reviews on this:twothumbs


----------



## husky20 (Mar 23, 2008)

neophyte said:


> That's exactly my point - Fenix has only 'just' entered into the LED torch market. Only time, customer feedback and a willingness to listen & support the product is what will bring them to a standard like Surefire. Anyway, this is all off topic.


Thats right and they dont have a light that can match my P3D Rebel and they've been doing it four decades imagine fenix in one decade:nana:


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 23, 2008)

one day more!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 23, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Do we really care if a company is around years later to support a $60-70 flashlight? I don't.


 
To be honest, I kinda do!


----------



## TDKKP (Mar 23, 2008)

wishywashy7 said:


> one day more!


 

It's still Easter Sunday here in the US. So that means they will release the new TK10 using China time? That's about 16, 17 hours ahead.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> To be honest, I kinda do!


 
Hehe, the way I put that may have come across wrong. I don't want Fenix to go away, and I would care that they went away because I want them to keep making cool lights. What I wouldn't care about is the fact that I might have a $60-70 light that fails and I can't get it fixed. By that time there will probably be a better light anyway, and I wouldn't want to waste the time or money to send a once $60-70 light off to get fixed. I'd rather put that money into a new light, but that's just me.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 23, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Hehe, the way I put that may have come across wrong. I don't want Fenix to go away, and I would care that they went away because I want them to keep making cool lights. What I wouldn't care about is the fact that I might have a $60-70 light that fails and I can't get it fixed. By that time there will probably be a better light anyway, and I wouldn't want to waste the time or money to send a once $60-70 light off to get fixed. I'd rather put that money into a new light, but that's just me.


 
I understand what you mean, Wade.

But I tend to get attached to some of my lights. 

If one of them broke down, and the company was out of business; I'd try to get it fixed.... rather than buy a new one to replace it. I doubt the new one would be as cuddly as the old one.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I understand what you mean, Wade.
> 
> But I tend to get attached to some of my lights.
> 
> If one of them broke down, and the company was out of business; I'd try to get it fixed.... rather than buy a new one to replace it. I doubt the new one would be as cuddly as the old one.



I would try to see it as an oppotunity to stick a Cree X-re T2 (or something) in there....



Crenshaw


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I understand what you mean, Wade.
> 
> But I tend to get attached to some of my lights.
> 
> If one of them broke down, and the company was out of business; I'd try to get it fixed.... rather than buy a new one to replace it. I doubt the new one would be as cuddly as the old one.



I agree. I'm sure many of use would still treasure our SF 6P/G2 and Fenix P3D's 10 years down the line. Some lights are really just classics and keepers...heirloom lights that one day your would proudly pass on to your child for her first camping trip with watery, tearful eyes


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 23, 2008)

At THIS point I treasure my L1D Q5 and other 1AA lights more than G2 or 6P because they are the ones I can carry easily.

I'm nowhere near sure I'll fall head over heels for the TK10, but am more than willing to take one for the team!!!

I had a DX 1447 fail on me. But it's WAY too much hassle to try and get it fixed or replaced.

On the other hand I feel that I could call the Fenix-Store and get satisfaction...


----------



## Jarl (Mar 24, 2008)

wishywashy7 said:


> heirloom lights that one day your would proudly pass on to your child for her first camping trip with watery, tearful eyes



Who'll then loose them


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 24, 2008)

oops posted early. It was the 25th already in our part of the world


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 24, 2008)

oops posted early. It was the 25th already in our part of the world


----------



## Centropolis (Mar 24, 2008)

The Tk10 looks like a good light. But if anyone wants to unload their T1 for a reasonable price...please PM me!


----------



## thefly01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the comparison pics:thumbsup: The reviews should be pouring in here it's the 25th in China.


----------



## IMSabbel (Mar 24, 2008)

It seems like the reflector IS bigger.

To bad all the whitewall pics are so overexposed you cannot really tell which one is throwing better...


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Mar 24, 2008)

Sweet  Thanks for sharing!

Is the reflector bigger?


----------



## WadeF (Mar 24, 2008)

They should be the same size reflectors, but the texturing looks heavier on the TK10 in those pictures.


----------



## Team Member (Mar 24, 2008)

So, when will it be out for sale and at what price???

I want one NOW!!!!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 24, 2008)

Priced around the T1, should be out any day.. real soon lets say....


----------



## neophyte (Mar 24, 2008)

Is the orange spacer intended for use when the 'tactical grip' ring is removed? If so, it sure looks tacky - it could have been HAIII treated like the rest of the body.

Incidentally, does the body of the T1 fit the head of the TK10/T11, or has the mount changed?


----------



## Hitthespot (Mar 24, 2008)

My full review will be up in the Reveiw section late tonight with detailed pictures of the switch, belt clip, and tactical ring. There are also some comparative beam shots. I won't be around to place it up tomorrow.

Bill


----------



## TDKKP (Mar 24, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> The Tk10 looks like a good light. But if anyone wants to unload their T1 for a reasonable price...please PM me!


 


You can check it at MarketPlace.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 25, 2008)

wishywashy7 said:


> oops posted early. It was the 25th already in our part of the world


 
Ha! ..... Already saw them!


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, the secret is out.  Some of us were able to get TK10's early, thanks http://www.fenix-store.com! I like the TK10 much better than the T1. Many of the T1's "issues" have been resolved with the TK10. I posted a review with a lot of pictures in the review section of CPF. My TK10 has a better beam than my T1. It seems the TK10 has a little heavier texturing in the reflector than the T1. I find changing modes MUCH easier, the light feels better in my hand, the bezel doesn't cut into my hand or fingers like the T1's bezel did. The tail switch is more exposed on the TK10, which makes it easier to work, but like other tactical lights, it maybe at more risk if the light is dropped. The heavy bezel should hopefully hit first though. 

Fenix has done a much better job this time around. The T1 was a first attempt, and it appears they used all the feedback they got on the T1 to make the TK10 more suited to tactical applications. I can't wait to see what Fenix brings us next. 

I had no worries submerging my TK10 under a foot of water in my utility sink:


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 25, 2008)

Ooh. EVERYBODY check the review sections NOW!!!


----------



## greensilverado (Mar 25, 2008)

wow great review. i just ordered one from the fenix-store. i can't wait to take it camping.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 25, 2008)

WadeF said:


> I had no worries submerging my TK10 under a foot of water in my utility sink:



A while ago I posted a pic of Minimag submerged in water. There was no water ingestion.

You're looking at a mere 0.03 bar static testing. Even one of my cheapo watches was static tested at 167 times that pressure, 5 bar, a test pressure used on a watch labeled suitable for casual swimming and home chores.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2008)

ok...?


----------



## Sonic Blast (Mar 25, 2008)

the new fenix tk10 is now on www.thephotonshop.co.uk and should be in stock on the first week of april.


----------



## UnknownVT (Mar 25, 2008)

Just to add to a very crowded scene - in the CPF Reviews section -

Fenix TK10 Comparison Review


----------



## rope1111 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix ?!? (T11)*

Yes this is really cool, and truly its marking out t1


----------



## chibato (Mar 26, 2008)

Since there are so many other reviews of the TK10 in the review section today, I figured I would post my 2 cents here. This was, after all, the first place I learned about the TK10 (thanks LEDicted  )

I too was fortunate enough to have the opportunity to purchase an advance TK10 for review from the fenix-store.com
[link]https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_85&products_id=433[/link] As most have noted the TK10 is an advanced/improved version of the T1. The TK10 comes with an OP reflector, spare o-rings and tail cap, tactical clip, nylon holster, and lanyard. The following are my humble observations and opinions of the TK10, and are not based on any scientific tests or reviews. A few of the obvious improvements over the TI are the new grip and a more balanced feel. I like the idea of a tactical grip, but am not necessarily fond of the way it was implemented. The grip is functional, and is an improvement, but I find that the way the grooves are made make it a bit difficult to use a "cigar" grip unless your 2 fingers are lined up just right. Another thing I like is the redesigned bezel, which is not as flared as the T1. Instead of a stainless steel bezel, the entire light is made of aircraft grade aluminum, which seems to makes the TK10 not feel so top/front heavy. The TK10 is much more pocketable (using WadeF’s description than the TK10. The light kept the same Q5 emitter as the T1, which is still very bright and works wonderfully for its purpose. The TK10 has improved knurling, again giving it a better and more rugged feel than the T1. Additionally, they finally got rid of the non-fluorescent orange clicky cap and replaced it with a black one. But if you really had a thing for the orange one, they included a spare/replacement for you. You can never get enough light, but this is plenty bright enough for most applications, the only other way to improve it would be to get more than an 1 hour and a 1/2 runtime on direct drive/turbo (which is still very good compared to other similar lights.) Overall, very nicely done Fenix.


----------



## Longballsd (Mar 26, 2008)

I am going to buy one from the Fenix store. Can we use a discount code and if so what is it?

Thanks


----------



## meuge (Mar 26, 2008)

Longballsd said:


> I am going to buy one from the Fenix store. Can we use a discount code and if so what is it?
> 
> Thanks


CPF8 for 8% off.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 26, 2008)

Longballsd said:


> I am going to buy one from the Fenix store. Can we use a discount code and if so what is it?
> 
> Thanks


 
CPF8

(I wish I could type faster).


----------



## Longballsd (Mar 26, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> CPF8
> 
> (I wish I could type faster).


 
Thanks for the input. I just ordered one and they told me it ships Monday and takes 4-5 days to receive so I'll have it next week sometime. Got it in black. Cool looking torch.....


----------



## Khaytsus (Mar 26, 2008)

You guys are going to get me in *so* much trouble.

Okay, I can't really blame it on you all, I've wanted a T1 for months but it seemed a little too unwieldy. The new version has some nice improvements, so I think I'm gonna throw the switch on it.

At the fenix-store, of course


----------



## Jarl (Mar 26, 2008)

Could you take some photo's of it in black? So far I've only seen the one of it in black, which was out of focus


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 26, 2008)

im pretty sure all the people that got review units were sent olive ones...so the black ones will still be awhile away...

Crenshaw


----------



## Longballsd (Mar 26, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> im pretty sure all the people that got review units were sent olive ones...so the black ones will still be awhile away...
> 
> Crenshaw



I ordered a black one and the fenix store told me they are shipping Monday with a 4-5 day delivery. I will post a pick when I get it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 26, 2008)

Mine is Olive and I have nothing bad to say!

I actually don't see green. I'd call it gray myself.


----------



## USM0083 (Mar 26, 2008)

wishywashy7 said:


> I agree. I'm sure many of use would still treasure our SF 6P/G2 and Fenix P3D's 10 years down the line. Some lights are really just classics and keepers...heirloom lights that one day your would proudly pass on to your child for her first camping trip with watery, tearful eyes



In 10 years we'll be using our 25 year old 6Ps with 900 lumen ZX Cree dropins.


----------



## USM0083 (Mar 26, 2008)

wishywashy7 said:


> I agree. I'm sure many of use would still treasure our SF 6P/G2 and Fenix P3D's 10 years down the line. Some lights are really just classics and keepers...heirloom lights that one day your would proudly pass on to your child for her first camping trip with watery, tearful eyes



In 10 years we'll be using our 25 year old 6Ps with 900 lumen ZX Cree dropins.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marduke (Mar 26, 2008)

USM0083 said:


> In 10 years we'll be using our 25 year old 6Ps with 900 lumen ZX Cree dropins.:thumbsup:




Pulling 20mA....


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 27, 2008)

USM0083 said:


> In 10 years we'll be using our 25 year old 6Ps with 900 lumen ZX Cree dropins.:thumbsup:



at which point Fenix would have come out with a TX1000 mk II with 1000 lumens  and costs 80 dollars! With adjustable body color too due to adaptive body camoflauge! no need to choose between black or gray! HAIII is so passe by then...

by which case the TK10 and the 6P would probably be included as part of permanent exhibit in a museum of modern/industrial design.

Do you think it's fair to do a shootout between the 6PLED and TK10?

P.S. this is not meant to be a baiting thread... I have both and value both highly.


----------



## NewShockerGuy (Mar 27, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> CPF8
> 
> (I wish I could type faster).


 


I just tried that and it didn't work...?

Did it expire.

I was going to get a T1 but now with the new one out I am getting that one!

w00t w00t!


-Nigel


----------



## USM0083 (Mar 27, 2008)

wishywashy7 said:


> Do you think it's fair to do a shootout between the 6PLED and TK10?



Only if the 6PL has a P61L, and even then, I'd expect it to be more floody than the TK10.


----------



## NA8 (Mar 27, 2008)

UnknownVT said:


>



Nice pix. 

Props to Fenix for a nice upgrade to the body.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 27, 2008)

A picture being worth a thousand words, that one shows why I am way more likely to have the light on the far right on my person as EDC.

But the light on the far left is the subject of this thread and baby I LIKE mine!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 27, 2008)

NewShockerGuy said:


> I just tried that and it didn't work...?
> 
> Did it expire.
> 
> ...


 
It should still be good. Contact 4sevens for help, if the code isn't being accepted.


----------



## mikes1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just a quick question dose the grip ring get in the way of the pocket clip?


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: New Fenix TK10/T11 (replacing T1)*



ledkings said:


> it's real, i can send you the 243 mb catalogue from fenix if you like.


I have requested a copy in response to your public offer, however I have not received a response from you. Please PM me.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 27, 2008)

mikes1 said:


> Just a quick question dose the grip ring get in the way of the pocket clip?


 
I believe it does. That's why the light comes with a flush collar that can be screwed into place, once the grip-ring is removed.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 27, 2008)

mikes1 said:


> Just a quick question dose the grip ring get in the way of the pocket clip?



Makes it rather a b*tch! I took it bowling last night like that to show it off, and it was trouble clipping it back in my pocket! It IS doable however. Not at all impossible.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 27, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Makes it rather a b*tch! I took it bowling last night like that to show it off, and it was trouble clipping it back in my pocket! It IS doable however. Not at all impossible.



what about "pre-bending" the clip prior to attaching it to the light to slightly widen the gap to facilitate clipping? :thinking:


----------



## Hitthespot (Mar 27, 2008)

mikes1 said:


> Just a quick question dose the grip ring get in the way of the pocket clip?


 
YES!

Bill


----------



## gunga (Mar 27, 2008)

Tis too bad about the lack of 17670 use. Is this something that could conceivably be bored out a bit for 17670 use?


----------



## wishywashy7 (Mar 27, 2008)

gunga said:


> Tis too bad about the lack of 17670 use. Is this something that could conceivably be bored out a bit for 17670 use?



i think you can run a 17670, but only in general mode, not turbo. If you use turbo the light would "strobe" or rather flicker, like a low-battery indicator. Am not sure if this is safe though. anyone care to verify?:thinking:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 27, 2008)

About bending the clip. I guess you could, but it would affect security.

About 17670. I ran a 17500 unprotected with a spacer and high strobed but low ran okay.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Apr 1, 2008)

Since y'all are still talking about battery, I just learned the consumerable, the CR123A poses a logistics problem.

In the US, 
It is unlawful to tender for mailing primary lithium batteries for airmail, which includes first class and Priority. The only option is ORM-D hazmat Parcel Post

It is unlawful to tender primary lithium batteries for international mailing.

I hear FedEx air allows primary lithium, but that's very costly and you can expect to have the cost passed onto you.


----------



## Khaytsus (Apr 1, 2008)

Handlobraesing said:


> Since y'all are still talking about battery, I just learned the consumerable, the CR123A poses a logistics problem.
> 
> In the US,
> It is unlawful to tender for mailing primary lithium batteries for airmail, which includes first class and Priority. The only option is ORM-D hazmat Parcel Post
> ...



Unless this is very new, I have never had problems getting 123's in the mail. Nor have I heard of anyone else having trouble.

Reminds me of a scene in a movie that went something like "How did you know I was lying?" "Your lips were moving."

If you're typing, you're trolling.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Apr 2, 2008)

Khaytsus said:


> Unless this is very new, I have never had problems getting 123's in the mail. Nor have I heard of anyone else having trouble.
> 
> Reminds me of a scene in a movie that went something like "How did you know I was lying?" "Your lips were moving."
> 
> If you're typing, you're trolling.



1. Yes it is very new. This law was made specifically to counter relatively recent incidents involving lithium battery accidents in transit. 

2. They don't open up mail that often. Chances are you can mail cyanide in the mail and it would have the same success rate as mailing table salt, yet very illegal.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 2, 2008)

Good thing I never mail CR123's, if this is true. I'll let the dealers worry about how to deal with this when the time comes, if this is true. I'm pretty set with rechargabes, which the TK10 can take, so I'm not too worried about it. Also there is already a topic going on about this, so I'm not sure why it was brought up here taking this off topic.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 2, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Good thing I never mail CR123's, if this is true. I'll let the dealers worry about how to deal with this when the time comes, if this is true. I'm pretty set with rechargabes, which the TK10 can take, so I'm not too worried about it. *Also there is already a topic going on about this, so I'm not sure why it was brought up here taking this off topic.*



It's called trolling.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Apr 2, 2008)

here we go again


----------



## js (Apr 2, 2008)

Handlobraesing,

This isn't the place to be consciousness-raising regarding the US legal codes and lithium batteries. Take this concern/discussion to another thread, please.

Everyone else,

Please continue on with your regularly scheduled conversation!


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 2, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Good thing I never mail CR123's, if this is true. I'll let the dealers worry about how to deal with this when the time comes, if this is true. I'm pretty set with rechargabes, which the TK10 can take, so I'm not too worried about it. Also there is already a topic going on about this, so I'm not sure why it was brought up here taking this off topic.


 

It's not true. The regulations he is referring to do NOT apply to CR123's because of their per cell lithium content by gram. Hopefully we will be able to get back to topic. I verified this on the USPS site and followed it up with a phone call to them.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Apr 2, 2008)

Wattnot said:


> It's not true.



Sir, 
your counter-argument is gladly entertained with supporting documents. The official USPS sources I cited do not beat around the bush. It says in clear English using the term "prohibited". 



> The regulations he is referring to do NOT apply to CR123's because of their per cell lithium content by gram. Hopefully we will be able to get back to topic. I verified this on the USPS site and followed it up with a phone call to them.



I verified that it is prohibited, and I cited the sources. Please kindly provide us with official links. There is a thread dedicated to this in in batteries forum so for the sake of everyone, please follow up there, not this thread. 

Thank you


----------



## Marduke (Apr 2, 2008)

Handlobraesing said:


> Sir,
> your counter-argument is gladly entertained with supporting documents. The official USPS sources I cited do not beat around the bush. It says in clear English using the term "prohibited".
> 
> 
> ...



1) There is, so YOU check the other thread
2) You're the one who brought it up here, totally off topic.
3) Do you have selective reading or something??



js said:


> Handlobraesing,
> 
> This isn't the place to be consciousness-raising regarding the US legal codes and lithium batteries. Take this concern/discussion to another thread, please.
> 
> ...


----------



## gunga (Apr 2, 2008)

Back on topic....

Does anyone know if the TK10 can take the extra-long silver/grey protected RCR123s from Ultrafire?

I have a set of AWs and a set of these...


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey, Handlobraesing, I did not provide links here because I provided them where they belong, in the OTHER POST, where I noticed you have not said a word after a bunch of people chimed in against your mis-information. You are a trouble maker. Other topics of your have been closed for acting in the manner in which you are acting here and there. Enough of this already.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/193744


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 2, 2008)

Gunga,

I have a pair of those Ultrafire 16340 (that actually go about 35.5 long) and the tailcap wouldn't screw down far enough to contact.

I don't use the heck out of this light and a buddy gave me a bunch of Energizer, Duracell and Sony 123s in the package so I can run a pretty long time on primaries all said.

I like the increased runtime of primaries anyhow!


----------



## gunga (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info!

I have a couple single cell lights that seem to fit these extra long cells, so I guess I'll save them for that!

Silly to make them so long anyways.


----------



## Tachion (Apr 4, 2008)

Does anybody know if there is a gun mount that allows you to mount the TK10 directly on the barrel of a rifle? 

And perhaps more interesting… can the TK10 take the repeated recoil punishment from rifle that’s got a pretty good kick?

And if I’m allowed to dream here for ha bit….  It would be really nice if there was a replacement for the tail cap with a remote switch to place at a suitable location. But I suppose that is reserved for flashlights in a different price range.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 4, 2008)

4sevens said in another thread that there are currently no tk10 part for gun mounting, but it would fit on a standard kind of mount, something like that..

it would in all probababilty survive repeated recoil, LEDs are inherently shock resistent.

I might have read somewhere that 4sevens said there may be accesories in the future for the Tk10

Crenshaw


----------



## lmychajluk (Apr 4, 2008)

I just got the TK10 in the mail last night. First off - NO problems with a loose head.

Regarding gun mounting, I don't have a caliper to check the exact diameter of the TK10, but the barrel seems a bit thick (maybe 1.25"?). I think most gun (rifle) mounts are for lights with barrels in the ~1" range, but I know Command Arms Accessories makes a few for various barrel diameters (I just don't know if the diameter of the TK10 is within thier range). Other than that, it seems sturdy enough to handle the abuse, but I'd want to play with it outdoors to get a better sense of the beam characteristics before putting it on a rifle. BTW, I think that the TK10 might be a bit large to use in a cigar hold with a handgun, but I don't have very large hands. Just my $.02.

Edit - I'd also assume some may be looking for a tape switch for the TK10, which I don't know about, but the pics on the FenixLight.com website do appear to show the TK10 mounted on a rifle or SMG.


----------



## Longballsd (Apr 4, 2008)

Tachion said:


> Does anybody know if there is a gun mount that allows you to mount the TK10 directly on the barrel of a rifle?
> 
> And perhaps more interesting… can the TK10 take the repeated recoil punishment from rifle that’s got a pretty good kick?
> 
> And if I’m allowed to dream here for ha bit….  It would be really nice if there was a replacement for the tail cap with a remote switch to place at a suitable location. But I suppose that is reserved for flashlights in a different price range.


 
What kind of rifle are you talking about? AR15?. Any 1" mount will work with the light. You might have to put a little electric tape on the body to make it fit snugly.Are you mounting it to a picantinny rail?

I bought this one (see below) but haven't mounted it yet because my TK10 just arrived last night and man does this torch ROCK!!!!!!!

It is really slick looking and I will take a picture of the mount and post it to the forum sometime in the nest several days. I need to finish my taxes first and then I'll post some pics.

My flashlight mount:

http://www.botachtactical.com/kzofm.html


----------



## Longballsd (Apr 4, 2008)

lmychajluk said:


> I just got the TK10 in the mail last night. First off - NO problems with a loose head.
> 
> Regarding gun mounting, I don't have a caliper to check the exact diameter of the TK10, but the barrel seems a bit thick (maybe 1.25"?). I think most gun (rifle) mounts are for lights with barrels in the ~1" range, but I know Command Arms Accessories makes a few for various barrel diameters (I just don't know if the diameter of the TK10 is within thier range). Other than that, it seems sturdy enough to handle the abuse, but I'd want to play with it outdoors to get a better sense of the beam characteristics before putting it on a rifle. BTW, I think that the TK10 might be a bit large to use in a cigar hold with a handgun, but I don't have very large hands. Just my $.02.
> 
> Edit - I'd also assume some may be looking for a tape switch for the TK10, which I don't know about, but the pics on the FenixLight.com website do appear to show the TK10 mounted on a rifle or SMG.


 
Dang...........you are right. For some reason I thought the body was smaller but after your post I went online and it says that it is 35mm diameter which is larger than an inch (254mm). 

I already bought the 1 inch mount I posted so I will try it tonight to see if it fits. I still think it will fit somehow but I will post the results later. I'm hoping.......


----------



## Tachion (Apr 4, 2008)

lmychajluk said:


> I just got the TK10 in the mail last night. First off - NO problems with a loose head.
> 
> Regarding gun mounting, I don't have a caliper to check the exact diameter of the TK10, but the barrel seems a bit thick (maybe 1.25"?). I think most gun (rifle) mounts are for lights with barrels in the ~1" range, but I know Command Arms Accessories makes a few for various barrel diameters (I just don't know if the diameter of the TK10 is within thier range). Other than that, it seems sturdy enough to handle the abuse, but I'd want to play with it outdoors to get a better sense of the beam characteristics before putting it on a rifle. BTW, I think that the TK10 might be a bit large to use in a cigar hold with a handgun, but I don't have very large hands. Just my $.02.
> 
> Edit - I'd also assume some may be looking for a tape switch for the TK10, which I don't know about, but the pics on the FenixLight.com website do appear to show the TK10 mounted on a rifle or SMG.


 
Yes, I can see how the TK10 might be a bit big for a rifle mount... and perhaps a bit on the heavy side to, so maybe a P3D would be a better fit for a rifle?! But I just "happened"* to show the T1 to my girlfriend’s dad and he got very excited about the throw and amount of light the T1 put out. He seemed to think it would be powerful enough to make wild boars freeze up long enough to get a good shot off. 

*Yes, I show the T1 off as often as I can** and to whomever might be interested... :thinking: ... or not interested for that matter. So far, everyone has been duly impressed.  

**Just as I have done with all my previous Fenix lights. 

(edit: changed font to normal (smaller) size)


----------



## Tachion (Apr 4, 2008)

Longballsd said:


> What kind of rifle are you talking about? AR15?. Any 1" mount will work with the light. You might have to put a little electric tape on the body to make it fit snugly.Are you mounting it to a picantinny rail?
> 
> I bought this one (see below) but haven't mounted it yet because my TK10 just arrived last night and man does this torch ROCK!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
It’s a hunting rifle of some sort but I can’t remember the make or exact caliber. I do remember the numbers 30 and 06. Looking at ammunition types on Wikipedia it could be .30-06 but I’m far from certain. 

Anyway, he wanted to mount the T1 or TK10 directly on the barrel of the rifle and not on the wooden hand guard since he uses the full length of the hand guard to place his hand. (There is no rail on his rifle)

If the AR15 is anything like the AK 5 (same caliber?), the hunting rifle will have significantly more recoil. (but of course not the same repetitiveness of a semi/fully-automatic.) I don’t know what would be worse for a flashlight, many low recoil "kicks" or few higher recoil "kicks".

(edit: changed font to normal (smaller) size)


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 4, 2008)

got mine in natural. in general, my surefire C2 is nicer, threads feel better and i like the ergonomics and balance better. and i like the C2 with the 225lm dropin i added. BUT, at the price the TK10 is a great deal, definitely a solid alternative for the not-so-super-hardcore people that dont really need the surefire performance. nice light, nice beam, good features, like the dual output and runtimes. like the tactical ring, its a shame it doesnt work with the clip. all in all, well worth the price! got one for my pops as well.


----------



## Longballsd (Apr 4, 2008)

Tachion said:


> It’s a hunting rifle of some sort but I can’t remember the make or exact caliber. I do remember the numbers 30 and 06. Looking at ammunition types on Wikipedia it could be .30-06 but I’m far from certain.
> 
> Anyway, he wanted to mount the T1 or TK10 directly on the barrel of the rifle and not on the wooden hand guard since he uses the full length of the hand guard to place his hand. (There is no rail on his rifle)
> 
> If the AR15 is anything like the AK 5 (same caliber?), the hunting rifle will have significantly more recoil. (but of course not the same repetitiveness of a semi/fully-automatic.) I don’t know what would be worse for a flashlight, many low recoil "kicks" or few higher recoil "kicks".



Tachion,

I just put the TK10 in the 1" mount that I posted and it fits snug as a bug in a rug. No tape no nothing. 

So I am confident that it will fit into any 1" mount you would buy. I had to remove the tactical grip ring to get it in the middle of the light body but it works fine.

I don't know about the AK5 but the AR15 shoots .223 or 5.56 ammo. It wont matter what the caliber of the rifle is, it only matters that it will fit into a 1" mount which it does just fine.

I was messing around with the TK10 last night and it throws a mean beam that lights up everything. It will be a great rifle torch for night shooting. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Skibane (Apr 5, 2008)

Just measured with a caliper, and it reads EXACTLY 1 inch around the barrel. Apparently, the 35 MM spec is either a typo, or Fenix changed the dimensions late in the game.

Fit and finish on mine is absolutely flawless. Only nit-pick that comes to mind is that there weren't any instructions per se packed with the flashlight - only an info sheet that describes features and trouble-shooting. So, it took about 3 minutes of fiddling with the light to figure out that you have to twist the head in order to activate the lower-brightness setting - same as my L2D.


----------



## CandleFranky (Apr 6, 2008)

*OT: It seems to me, that everyone is buying and loving the new Fenix TK10. Is there anybody out there without a Fenix TK10?* :shakehead

I would simply like to remind you that there are other great flashlights on the market. For example Dereelight DBS and CL1H (CAN take 18650s), Tiablo, Lumapower ...
Sorry, I can't understand this hype with lots of TK10 review- and "I am happy with my TK10"-threads. I have and like my Fenix flashlights, but I will not buy a T1 or TK10. :shakehead


----------



## HKJ (Apr 6, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> *Is there anybody out there without a Fenix TK10?* :shakehead



How can your be without a TK10 

I have a some Fenix light including T1 and TK10, they are both very good flashlights and nothing like any other Fenix light. For general purpose flashlights I really like both, but I belive that they are to heavy to EDC (TK10 is lighter than T1).
I have a Tiablo A9, but it is nothing like the T1/TK10, it is a more specialized light.


----------



## Khaytsus (Apr 6, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> *OT: It seems to me, that everyone is buying and loving the new Fenix TK10. Is there anybody out there without a Fenix TK10?* :shakehead
> 
> I would simply like to remind you that there are other great flashlights on the market. For example Dereelight DBS and CL1H (CAN take 18650s), Tiablo, Lumapower ...
> Sorry, I can't understand this hype with lots of TK10 review- and "I am happy with my TK10"-threads. I have and like my Fenix flashlights, but I will not buy a T1 or TK10. :shakehead



As I recall, the Deree equivilent to this is around the $135 mark. Now granted, the pill is replaceable, it's battery options are more flexible, however that is $55 more.

$135 can be a lot of money for a flashlight, in fact I'd suspect for most people it's beyond what they'd spend on a flashlight.

I want a TK10. I'd rather have the Dereelight (DBS I think?). Right now I have neither because I don't have that much disposable money.


----------



## CandleFranky (Apr 6, 2008)

Khaytsus said:


> As I recall, the Deree equivilent to this is around the $135 mark. Now granted, the pill is replaceable, it's battery options are more flexible, however that is $55 more.


From my point of view, you cannot compare the Fenix TK10 with a Dereelight DBS, which starts at $110 (1-mode) and is a super-thrower. You have to compare the Fenix TK10 with the $80 Dereelight CL1H (shipping included) instead, which I prefer because it can use 18650 Li-Ions.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Apr 6, 2008)

HKJ said:


> How can your be without a TK10
> 
> I have a some Fenix light including T1 and TK10, they are both very good flashlights and nothing like any other Fenix light. For general purpose flashlights I really like both, but I belive that they are to heavy to EDC (TK10 is lighter than T1).
> I have a Tiablo A9, but it is nothing like the T1/TK10, it is a more specialized light.



It's not like not having a car. I can proudly say I don't have a single Fenix branded flashlights and I get by fine, even in situations requiring flashlights. I accomplish what I need using Energizer 2AAA CREE and MiniMag lite JUST FINE.


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 6, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> From my point of view, you cannot compare the Fenix TK10 with a Dereelight DBS, which starts at $110 (1-mode) and is a super-thrower. You have to compare the Fenix TK10 with the $80 Dereelight CL1H (shipping included) instead, which I prefer because it can use 18650 Li-Ions.


 
Big +1 on that. The T1 and TK10 might compare to the CL1H but never the DBS. That wouldn't be fair to either! I like the beamshots and overall look of both the T1 and TK10 but I wonder how it compares to a light with the M60 drop-in. THAT would be a good comparison since they both have good flood/spill and yet maintain a very good throw also. I recall seeing a thread that might have addressed that . . . I'll take a look and see if someone updated it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 6, 2008)

Many of the other lights mentioned are THROW specific. 

The subject light has a very VERY nice soft edged spot with BRIGHT spill. It reaches and puts light on all of my usual test targets. It puts more OVERALL light in the trees than any of the others.

I thought Luma Hunter M1 was the shizzle before getting the subject light.


----------



## Khaytsus (Apr 6, 2008)

(dup deleted!)


----------



## jg10019 (May 13, 2008)

I have got a noob question - how do I change between turbo mode and general mode? I have read everything that came with it as well as looked on the site, it says to turn the bezel - what bezel? I put the copper looking ring on the light, did I remove the bezel?

Thanks.


----------



## HKJ (May 13, 2008)

jg10019 said:


> I have got a noob question - how do I change between turbo mode and general mode? I have read everything that came with it as well as looked on the site, it says to turn the bezel - what bezel? I put the copper looking ring on the light, did I remove the bezel?
> 
> Thanks.



The bezel is the head of the light, when it is screwed tight to the body of the light, the flashlight is in turbo mode. 
A loose (only 1/4 turn from tight) head means general mode.


----------



## jg10019 (May 13, 2008)

that was it - thanks


----------



## jg10019 (May 13, 2008)

Ok I assume most everyone removes batteries from your TK10 when you are not using it? Problem I am seeing right now is when I put the batteries in and turn it on nothing happens. Is this common? Do I need to let it "warm" up for 2 minutes or something? I have unscrewed the tail cap and made sure the batteries were in the right way as well as tightened the "bezel" so that it is on turbo mode even though I only want it on general, no change. 

Defective?

Nevermind, I just figured out the safety mechanism to prevent it from accidentally turning on - nice feature! Only wish they document this stuff better in their packaging materials!


----------



## HKJ (May 13, 2008)

jg10019 said:


> Ok I assume most everyone removes batteries from your TK10 when you are not using it?



Why remove batteries from the flashlight?
CR123A batteries last 10 years and do not leak, when your remove batteries your must also be careful to keep sets matched or else.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 13, 2008)

jg10019 said:


> Ok I assume most everyone removes batteries from your TK10 when you are not using it? Problem I am seeing right now is when I put the batteries in and turn it on nothing happens. Is this common? Do I need to let it "warm" up for 2 minutes or something? I have unscrewed the tail cap and made sure the batteries were in the right way as well as tightened the "bezel" so that it is on turbo mode even though I only want it on general, no change.
> 
> Defective?
> 
> Nevermind, I just figured out the safety mechanism to prevent it from accidentally turning on - nice feature! Only wish they document this stuff better in their packaging materials!


safety mechanism? :thinking: what safety mechanism?

Crenshaw


----------



## Burgess (May 13, 2008)

Lock-out tail-cap ?

_


----------



## Crenshaw (May 13, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Lock-out tail-cap ?
> 
> _


i was thinking that, but i mean, when you put batteries on, isnt it normal to tighten it all the way?

Crenshaw


----------



## diddy808 (May 14, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> i was thinking that, but i mean, when you put batteries on, isnt it normal to tighten it all the way?
> 
> Crenshaw



Maybe jg10019 puts the batteries in through the head. :thinking:


----------



## HKJ (May 14, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> safety mechanism? :thinking: what safety mechanism?



Same as on many other flashlights, loose the tailcap a quarter turn and the light will not turn on.


----------



## isneyk (Jul 29, 2008)

whats the difference between the TK10 vs TK11?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2008)

isneyk said:


> whats the difference between the TK10 vs TK11?


 
TK11 is specifically designed for use with an 18650 cell, but can run on two CR123 cells. TK10 isn't for use with 18650.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 29, 2008)

Time to close this one & continue here...


----------

